# How to re-seal a leaking wire wheel



## DanielDucati

Alright to all you thats ever had a wire wheel that has leaked air ,(god knows I have)this is for you,This method apply's to all wire wheels,from Zenith's,Daytons to china's and all similar wire wheels.......ok here we go....

Alright ,I got this rim that leaks air from 4 different places ,and you can find where it leaks very easy,just make sure the tire is air'd up and splash some soap and water on the spokes and from where its leaking it will start blowing bubbles.









the silicon seal came off pretty easy but thats because someone else did a real shitty job as you can tell(but normally you would use a wire brush wheel on a grinder to remove the seal,Its messy but easy).
















Here is the wire wheel with the silicone cleaned completely off.








You will need 2 tubes of GE 100% silicone and a cauking gun....








......








and a empty cerial box (You'll see why in a monent)








What you wanna do is cut the carboard out the same shape as the center of the wire wheel where the nipples are.








.....








....








make sure the cardboard cut out is close enough to the nipple but not touching them..


----------



## DanielDucati

Next you will apply a genorous amount of silicon to the nipples.








and more.








soon as you get an ok amount of surface covered with silicon then you use the cardboard cut out to smooth it out..








it will look like this if done right..


----------



## DanielDucati

the silicone seal should look like this all the way around the wheel....








Once you've done the whole wheel just let it cure for 3 days and get the tire mounted on and roll..... I know some of us bitch about leaky wheels but its easy as hell to fix.....It should only take you about 30 to 40 minutes each wheel from start to finish........
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati

Some prefer to just put a tube and not deal with having to reseal but personally I dont like tubes......


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 3 2008, 01:41 PM~12324348
> *Some prefer to just put a tube and not deal with having to reseal but personally I dont like tubes......
> *


x2 One nail through the tire and it's a blowout with tubes. Great write up :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Another good thread :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati

I got a few pm's yesterday from a few people asking me how hard is it to reseal the wheel after you replace a spoke and decided to just to reseal one this morning to show how easy it is............. :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

daniel erase your messages homie iam trying to pm your ass..... :0


----------



## DanielDucati

one thing I left out is..........If you have only 1 to 2 spokes leaking from the same spot you dont have to re-seal the whole rim just cut out 2" from each side of the seal ,clean and re-seal.... :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT




----------



## lowdeville

I wouldn't use silicone,windshield urathene would work better and set up harder.
Otherwsie good info.


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 3 2008, 07:58 PM~12327833
> *I wouldn't use silicone,windshield urathene would work better and set up harder.
> Otherwsie good info.
> *


yea buddy of mine uses that stuff to keep his chips on. must be strong


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

you the man bro


----------



## southside64

:thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 3 2008, 11:33 AM~12324260
> *the silicone seal should look like this all the way around the wheel....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you've done the whole wheel just let it cure for 3 days and get the tire mounted on and roll..... I know some of us bitch about leaky wheels but its easy as hell to fix.....It should only take you about 30 to 40 minutes each wheel from start to finish........
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


don’t forget to pack in the silicon in to the nipple holes, and always make sure there is no grease on the outer! lot of peeps always use the FIX A FLAT Crap you know the Green slim, make sure to clean that out with some harsh chemical like acid tone! Remember to not get to high  just wanted to make sure no one who does this by them self has to do it all over again! :biggrin: oh yes one more thing remember to check out our website www.ogrimsdirect.com for your wire wheel needs! Now you do not want to forget that step!

and you can alwas check out our video on how to order :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

Great topic, the cardboard template is a great trick!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## starion88esir

This should be pinned, I'm sure many will benefit from this post.


----------



## maniak2005

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Dec 7 2008, 09:06 AM~12358683
> *This should be pinned, I'm sure many will benefit from this post.
> *


x2 now i to can fix a leaky spoke :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 95towncar_onspokes

hey man love the post i got a set of 17x9 on a 95 all black town car and one leakes and i cant find a tube no where but i was on here cuz they are spokes and where else do u find spokes but on a lowrider site and i low it low so thanks for the tip keep it low and rollen


----------



## Devious Sixty8

chinese wheels ain't worth all that trouble. ditch it and buy another.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 23 2008, 04:57 AM~12503376
> *chinese wheels ain't worth all that trouble.    ditch it and buy another.
> *


It is worth the trouble if you live in europe and just cant go down the street and buy yourself a new set of wheels...

Good thread, pinned.


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Dec 7 2008, 06:06 AM~12358683
> *This should be pinned, I'm sure many will benefit from this post.
> *


X 1,000,000 MODS please PIN THIS TOPIC


----------



## roadmaster95

i got a free spoke rim that leaks ima seal it for like 15 dollers if i do this steps thanxs for the good info saved me a grib from going to buy a spare :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted+Dec 3 2008, 01:54 PM~12324470-->
> 
> 
> 
> Another good thread  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X63
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowdeville_@Dec 3 2008, 07:58 PM~12327833
> *I wouldn't use silicone,windshield urathene would work better and set up harder.
> Otherwsie good info.
> *


Thats what I used to re-seal a old roadstar wheel that was leaking from two spokes. I was just going to repair the area that was leaking but once i removed the tire the seal it had was all duct tape :angry: so redid all of it :cheesy: Came out great after I got done tho :biggrin: Wheel better not leak for many years


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 22 2008, 07:57 PM~12503376
> *chinese wheels ain't worth all that trouble.    ditch it and buy another.
> *


or if you have powdercoated rims, this is a good DIY :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

This thread got me started, had two leaking wheels with about 3-5 leaking spokes each.
It was a real bitch getting rid of the old seals, took me about 4 hours to get them clean. :banghead:


----------



## Wizzard

All done!


----------



## Wizzard

First layer of silicon-seal.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jan 1 2009, 06:19 PM~12578547
> *All done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What did you end up using to strip it?


----------



## Wizzard

Layer nr:2, All done!  I didnt want to take any chances, i rather put on an extra layer then have to redo this anytime soon. The box is for catching up som extra hot air from my heating-fan (my garage is cold as fuck right now)...Ill post here when i get the tires on next week. Thanks again to Daniel for this thread.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 2 2009, 01:22 AM~12578564
> *What did you end up using to strip it?
> *


Theese where my tools. And a grinder with sandpaper.


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Dec 23 2008, 10:29 AM~12506567
> *X 1,000,000 MODS please PIN THIS TOPIC
> *


X 1,000,000 more :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Good topic. Its amazing how easy this is. I will never understand why so many people bitch about it........just fix it.........its not hard.


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 29 2009, 07:00 AM~12846556
> *Good topic. Its amazing how easy this is. I will never understand why so many people bitch about it........just fix it.........its not hard.
> *


Cuz there fucking cry babe's and when they were infants there mommy's denied them them some boob lube....... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

ttt


----------



## HydroCutlass86

good topic,i did this back in 93-94 with my first set of wire wheels they were chrome and gold boltons used :cheesy: i paid $500 for them at the time even china knock offs were high. i bought them from a tire & wheel shop in stl they installed tubes in everyone of them. on my way home i had a flat,just about every week i had to buy a tube it got really old and i found the tubes kept busting where the valve stem comes through the rim....i went ahead and had tires mounted without tubes and they would go flat in a day with seeing the tires off so much i realized hell all that is sealing the spokes is silicone...so i had every tire removed bought bunch of good silicone from grandpas store when there used to be one,got home and started tearing down all the seals,resiliconed them i did same way with cardboard too....waited till they cured,then had tires put back on and also had them check for any leaks they put every wheel in a big thing of water....no signs of leaking :biggrin: from there i was good to go never had any problems


----------



## Wizzard

Forgot to follow this up, but the the new tires has been on for about two weeks and no air has leaked out. Before it took about 2 days and tires were flat. 
Although it took alot longer for the silicone to dry for me, two reasons for this:
1: Its really cold here. 
2: I used about three tubes of silicone for two wheels, a thick layer on each wheel.
Really happy with the result, i can recommend this to anyone. I can only agree with those who want to pin this thread, it helped me fix my wheels.


----------



## edelmiro13




----------



## SWITCHEZ

Bump for an AWESOME thread. I'm going to try and fix one of my wheels that have leaking spokes. My only question is do I use silicone OR windshield urathene??? THANX GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by SWITCHEZ+Mar 30 2009, 04:23 PM~13433300-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bump for an AWESOME thread. I'm going to try and fix one of my wheels that have leaking spokes. My only question is do I use silicone OR windshield urathene??? THANX GUYS  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DanielDucati_@Dec 3 2008, 03:21 PM~12324139
> *You will need 2 tubes of GE 100% silicone and a cauking gun....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


read carefully, everything you need to know is already here


----------



## servant of christ

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by SWITCHEZ_@Mar 30 2009, 03:23 PM~13433300
> *Bump for an AWESOME thread. I'm going to try and fix one of my wheels that have leaking spokes. My only question is do I use silicone OR windshield urathene??? THANX GUYS  :biggrin:
> *



i've done this repair also. once about 13 years ago, and again about 8 months ago. i've used regular clear silicone in the past and had success with it. but if i did it again, i think i'd go with the windshield urethane, seems like it sets harder.


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by SWITCHEZ_@Mar 30 2009, 01:23 PM~13433300
> *Bump for an AWESOME thread. I'm going to try and fix one of my wheels that have leaking spokes. My only question is do I use silicone OR windshield urathene??? THANX GUYS  :biggrin:
> *


If done right either one will work just fine.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 3 2008, 08:58 PM~12327833
> *I wouldn't use silicone,windshield urathene would work better and set up harder.
> Otherwsie good info.
> *


where can u find the windshield ureathane? got a leaky rim...


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Mar 30 2009, 07:33 PM~13436952
> *where can u find the windshield ureathane? got a leaky rim...
> *


Home Depot and Lowes sell it...........or your local hardware store should carry it......


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## Skinny_D

Great info!

Good time to fix any lose spokes if you have any.

Worthy topic to be pinned....


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Dec 7 2008, 06:06 AM~12358683
> *This should be pinned, I'm sure many will benefit from this post.
> *


X100


----------



## AndrewH

dude did that wheel come with silicone or was it urethane? I've never seen sliconed wheels and never seen sealer peel off that easy


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 31 2009, 12:40 PM~13444533
> *dude did that wheel come with silicone or was it urethane?  I've never seen sliconed wheels and never seen sealer peel off that easy*


Then you havent seen alot of things..........


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

ttt just took the seal off of one of mine last night.


----------



## G2G_Al

This is not pinned yet :uh:


----------



## Windex

TTT do you really have to wait 3 days? I got 2 leaky spokes on my daily


----------



## southGAcustoms

I went a step further... instead of silicon I had my wheels sprayed with rhino liner! $25 a wheel, that shit wont EVER come off! :0 plus its dry in the same day... busted the tire off in the morning and riding out in the afternoon


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Apr 13 2009, 07:37 PM~13566164
> *TTT do you really have to wait 3 days? I got 2 leaky spokes on my daily
> *


Yes, you want to make sure the seal cures fully.


----------



## Windex

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Apr 13 2009, 07:53 PM~13566396
> *Yes, you want to make sure the seal cures fully.
> *


Damn alright well thankfully its about 2 spokes in the same area i dont havto bust my ass taking all that shit off..


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Apr 14 2009, 05:02 AM~13567397
> *Damn alright well thankfully its about 2 spokes in the same area i dont havto bust my ass taking all that shit off..
> *


The thing is that if two spokes can start to leak there is a strong chance that others can start leaking too...


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Apr 13 2009, 07:45 PM~13566283
> *I went a step further... instead of silicon I had my wheels sprayed with rhino liner! $25 a wheel, that shit wont EVER come off! :0  plus its dry in the same day... busted the tire off in the morning and riding out in the afternoon
> *


wut if u have to re seal them in the future?


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Apr 13 2009, 07:45 PM~13566283
> *I went a step further... instead of silicon I had my wheels sprayed with rhino liner! $25 a wheel, that shit wont EVER come off! :0  plus its dry in the same day... busted the tire off in the morning and riding out in the afternoon
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Windex

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Apr 14 2009, 09:43 AM~13571908
> *The thing is that if two spokes can start to leak there is a strong chance that others can start leaking too...
> *


Yeah i ended up sealing the rest of the rim :thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 3 2008, 10:01 PM~12328622
> *make sure to clean that out with some harsh chemical like acid tone!
> 
> 
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

acetone


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Apr 15 2009, 03:10 AM~13577908
> *Yeah i ended up sealing the rest of the rim :thumbsup:
> *


Way to go! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hawaiian Built

TTT 
good topic going to try it real soon


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 3 2008, 07:58 PM~12327833
> *I wouldn't use silicone,windshield urathene would work better and set up harder.
> Otherwsie good info.
> *


i 2nd that urathene much better


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

great topic!


----------



## jrok357

this topic will help alot of people


----------



## NOKTs80

this is just wat i need to do. got a leaky spoke on one of my rims, brand new tires on the damn thing too. im glad i found this post.


----------



## CoupeDeville

uffin:


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 3 2008, 01:21 PM~12324139
> *Alright to all you thats ever had a wire wheel that has leaked air ,(god knows I have)this is for you,This method apply's to all wire wheels,from Zenith's,Daytons to china's and all similar wire wheels.......ok here we go....
> 
> Alright ,I got this rim that leaks air from 4 different places ,and you can find where it leaks very easy,just make sure the tire is air'd up and splash some soap and water on the spokes and from where its leaking it will start blowing bubbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the silicon seal came off pretty easy but thats because someone else did a real shitty job as you can tell(but normally you would use a wire brush wheel on a grinder to remove the seal,Its messy but easy).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the wire wheel with the silicone cleaned completely off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will need 2 tubes of GE 100% silicone and a cauking gun....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a empty cerial box (You'll see why in a monent)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you wanna do is cut the carboard out the same shape as the center of the wire wheel where the nipples are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make sure the cardboard cut out is close enough to the nipple but not touching them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al

:uh: not pinned yet


----------



## NOKTs80

is one tube enuff to seal one wheel??


----------



## elspock84

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by NOKTs80_@May 4 2009, 12:15 PM~13780607
> *is one tube enuff to seal one wheel??
> *


NOPE 1 AND A HALF


----------



## eyeneff

TTT


----------



## SowlowsC.C.

thanks for the info. any one know were to get window urathane???


----------



## DanielDucati

Home Depot,Lowes or your local hardware store....... :thumbsup:


----------



## degre576

oh yeah, this is going to help me aloy


----------



## topless_66

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Apr 20 2009, 12:09 PM~13630023
> *great topic!
> *


X2!


----------



## SCOOBY_SHAWNI

GOOD LOOKIN' OUT WITH THE THREAD, GONNA FIX MY 72'S NOW   
DON'T KNOW IF THIS WORKS BUT IN ANOTHER THREAD I READ THAT AN OLD CREDIT CARD WOULD ALSO WORK TO SMOOTH OUT THE SILICONE. :0


----------



## G'dupGbody

doing one of my z's right now just got the old seal off and abut to put on a new one


----------



## Impslap

I bought some new Z's and got a leaky spoke after mounting tires. They held air until I put 50psi then it started leaking. Fixed one leaky spoke, then another leaked, so I fixed that shit. I thought I had it licked until I put 50psi again and a THIRD spoke leaked!! 
My advice is do the whole thing. It fucking sux, but if one leaks, so will another.
Looks like I have a messy Sunday planned out for me with this shit, lol.


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Jun 4 2009, 11:32 PM~14099851
> *I bought some new Z's and got a leaky spoke after mounting tires. They held air until I put 50psi then it started leaking. Fixed one leaky spoke, then another leaked, so I fixed that shit. I thought I had it licked until I put 50psi again and a THIRD spoke leaked!!
> My advice is do the whole thing. It fucking sux, but if one leaks, so will another.
> Looks like I have a messy Sunday planned out for me with this shit, lol.
> *


my z's were the same the seal was pretty thin but it only took me about 40 mins to reseal it i put 2 layers on im going to mount it tomarrow and see what happens


----------



## leo84cutlass

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 3 2008, 01:33 PM~12324260
> *the silicone seal should look like this all the way around the wheel....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you've done the whole wheel just let it cure for 3 days and get the tire mounted on and roll..... I know some of us bitch about leaky wheels but its easy as hell to fix.....It should only take you about 30 to 40 minutes each wheel from start to finish........
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU DONT HAVE TO DO ALL THIS..JUST PUT SOME TIRE TUBES..THEY WORK THAT SOLVES THE PROBLEM.. :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by leo84cutlass+Jun 7 2009, 06:47 PM~14120909-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOU DONT HAVE TO DO ALL THIS..JUST PUT SOME TIRE TUBES..THEY WORK THAT SOLVES THE PROBLEM.. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DanielDucati_@Dec 3 2008, 12:41 PM~12324348
> *Some prefer to just put a tube and not deal with having to reseal but personally I dont like tubes......
> *


To each his own..........


----------



## leo84cutlass

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jun 7 2009, 08:36 PM~14121235
> *To each his own..........
> *


my car hops better with tubes... :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody

got the tire mounted on my zenith no leaks ready to roll again


----------



## 69droptop

> _Originally posted by leo84cutlass_@Jun 7 2009, 09:47 PM~14120909
> *YOU DONT HAVE TO DO ALL THIS..JUST PUT SOME TIRE TUBES..THEY WORK THAT SOLVES THE PROBLEM.. :biggrin:
> *



til you have a blowout then that 11.00 bucks (for silicone) sounds real good


----------



## 69droptop

bump


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 3 2008, 12:54 PM~12324475
> *I got a few pm's yesterday from a few people asking me how hard is it to reseal the wheel after you replace a spoke and decided to just to reseal one this morning to show how easy it is............. :thumbsup:
> *


I have 2 wheels that need to be resealed, PM me for details. Looking to have someone do them.

Joe


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 13 2009, 06:21 PM~14181348
> *I have 2 wheels that need to be resealed, PM me for details. Looking to have someone do them.
> 
> Joe
> *


its very easy to do


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jun 13 2009, 06:03 PM~14181926
> *its very easy to do
> *


Fuck it, I'll do them my self.
What's the best sealant to use?


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 16 2009, 02:32 PM~14206890
> *Fuck it, I'll do them my self.
> What's the best sealant to use?
> *


 :uh: this kind


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jun 16 2009, 09:20 PM~14207385
> *:uh: this kind
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jun 16 2009, 01:00 PM~14207708
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :| An was lachen Sie?


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Skinny_D_@Mar 31 2009, 05:27 AM~13441312
> *Great info!
> 
> Good time to fix any lose spokes if you have any.
> 
> Worthy topic to be pinned....
> *


ok with doing that don't it need to be trued so your wheel is not thrown out of balance?


----------



## CADDY92480

DEAM LOOKS AND SOUND EASY..... BUT I HAVE TO RE SEAL A SET OF WIRE WHEELS I BOUGHT FOR 80BUKS I GOT THEM CUZ DEY ARE CLEAN EXEPT THE LEAKY SPOKES..... WELL THERES GOOD INFO HERE IM GONNA TRY TO SEAL THEM. :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE

AW HELL YEAH THANK GOD FOR LAYITLOW LOL... NOW I GOTT SUM SILICON TO PLAY WIT HAHA...THANX FOR THE INFO HOMIE...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jan 1 2009, 05:29 PM~12578614
> *Theese where my tools. And a grinder with sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why dont you use wire brush wheel and hook up your drill.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 3 2008, 02:41 PM~12324348
> *Some prefer to just put a tube and not deal with having to reseal but personally I dont like tubes......
> *


i used to run tubes, never again. ill try this method next time i get a leaky spoke, i got plenty of spare chinas to practice on


----------



## Ahhwataday

Im thinkin about takin some spokes apart and replate and powder coat the spokes. If i take all the spokes out how will i know if i put them in to the right torque spec?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard+Dec 23 2008, 07:53 AM~12506401-->
> 
> 
> 
> It is worth the trouble if you live in europe and just cant go down the street and buy yourself a new set of wheels...
> 
> Good thread, pinned.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WickedWizzard_@Jan 1 2009, 05:18 PM~12578539
> *This thread got me started, had two leaking wheels with about 3-5 leaking spokes each.
> It was a real bitch getting rid of the old seals, took me about 4 hours to get them clean.  :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good


----------



## nlsuelo13

do u have to thighten the spokes at all?? if u do how and what do u kneed???


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by nlsuelo13_@Jul 12 2009, 06:52 PM~14451794
> *do u have to thighten the spokes at all?? if u do how and what do u kneed???
> *


Yes. Spoke wrench and driver.


----------



## nlsuelo13

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jul 12 2009, 09:10 PM~14451923
> *Yes.  Spoke wrench and driver.
> *




Whats the Torque??


----------



## Ahhwataday

> _Originally posted by nlsuelo13_@Jul 12 2009, 10:17 PM~14451968
> *Whats the  Torque??
> *


x2
and is there a sequence that needs to be followed like go in a star shape to tighten them or tighten up every 14th spoke?????


----------



## elspock84

im gonna do my truspokes pretty soon and im thinking to take off the old seal im just gonna grab a propane tank and burn most of it off


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## elspock84

TTT


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro+Jul 10 2009, 09:24 PM~14435838-->
> 
> 
> 
> Why dont you use wire brush wheel and hook up your drill.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did go and got myself one of those after a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 10:19 PM~14436512
> *i used to run tubes, never again. ill try this method next time i get a leaky spoke, i got plenty of spare chinas to practice on
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah tubes dont work well with wires...Like you said, never again.
> <!--QuoteBegin-$$bigjoker$$_@Jul 12 2009, 11:03 PM~14450649
> * x2
> looking good
> *


Thanks homie! Came out real good.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

So where do you buy the spokes and nipples?

In what order do you tighten the nipples and how many pounds do you tork them at if you are putting one together from scratch?

What is the easiest way to true the wheels after your done?


----------



## CADDY92480

WELL I TRYED TO SEAL THE SPOKES BUT DIDNT WORK SO NOW IM GONNA TRY TO DO IT AGAIN....... BUT IM GONNA PUT SUM TAPE FIRST AND THEN THE SYLICONE.......... IM GONNA USE THE # 10 MIL TAPE WE USE TO WRAP THE E.M.T LIKE 2 O 3 TURNS THEN APPLY THE SYLICONE ON TOP.................. :angry:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

Ducati this Is BigHappy I'll be lookin for some new used D's I figure you are the best guy in town for the job. so hit me up PM Please


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 21 2009, 06:01 AM~14535253
> *So where do you buy the spokes and nipples?
> 
> In what order do you tighten the nipples and how many pounds do you tork them at if you are putting one together from scratch?
> 
> What is the easiest way to true the wheels after your done?
> *



Anyone?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Good thread. thanks for the info.





> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 27 2009, 05:56 AM~14591050
> *Anyone?
> *


I think he just repaired his wheels. I dont think he made them from scratch. :dunno:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

TTT


----------



## impala64lowrider

i bought 4 new wire wheels. all of them are leaking air. :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

are there any advantages or disadvantages to put a tube on it? that could fix the problem very fast and cheap.

i forgot to mention: i hop that shit like 15" on a 64 impala with reinforced frame.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

who did you get them from?


----------



## pipiz13

:thumbsup: for this subject.


----------



## HydroCutlass86

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jan 1 2009, 07:18 PM~12578539
> *This thread got me started, had two leaking wheels with about 3-5 leaking spokes each.
> It was a real bitch getting rid of the old seals, took me about 4 hours to get them clean.  :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



man you done hard way by hand,it took me 10 mins to strip one wheel clean i will get a pic later my camera is in my ladys car....but i used a wire wheel on my drill and used air off my compressor to blow off to see where i was  be sure to wear shit clothes,lol


----------



## HydroCutlass86

oh yea i sat the 13x7 72 spoke dayton wire wheel on a milk crate the open part that way i can roll the wheel around without scratching the lip


----------



## HydroCutlass86




----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Sep 9 2009, 10:07 AM~15023825
> *i bought 4 new wire wheels. all of them are leaking air.  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> are there any advantages or disadvantages to put a tube on it? that could fix the problem very fast and cheap.
> 
> i forgot to mention: i hop that shit like 15" on a 64 impala with reinforced frame.
> *


Do not go with tubes, tried that shit...:thumbsdown: 
Got 2 flat tires in one week, and i was just rolling.

Unfortunatly i think you will have to go the hard way and seal them yourself, but its worth it. 
Ive been rolling on mine almost all summer without any leaks.


> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Sep 9 2009, 08:11 PM~15027508
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That came out real good!


----------



## HydroCutlass86

thanks


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 9 2009, 04:14 PM~15024659
> *who did you get them from?
> *


i got them from peter with the black ranchero.


----------



## eyeneff

TTT for an oldie but goodie


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Where to cop that urethane?


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 21 2009, 05:01 AM~14535253
> *So where do you buy the spokes and nipples?
> 
> In what order do you tighten the nipples and how many pounds do you tork them at if you are putting one together from scratch?
> 
> What is the easiest way to true the wheels after your done?
> *


truing wheels isnt really something you can do yourself.

if you do anything more than simpley tighten up obviously loose spokes, you will ruin the wheel.


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 14 2009, 03:49 PM~15357043
> *truing wheels isnt really something you can do yourself.
> 
> if you do anything more than simpley tighten up obviously loose spokes, you will ruin the wheel.
> *


wrooooooonnnnnnnggggg,If were talking about 2 to 4 spokes you can get away with remove'n the spokes and useing lock tight on the threads and just tighting them enough to where your not over tighting them,spin the wheel on the car and if its still true your good to go,reseal and remount the tire,If your wheel has more than 6 spokes I suggest retruing them....if you can true a bicycle spoke wheel,truing a wire wheel is not far from it,especially if you have gauges on a spindle..... :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Oct 14 2009, 07:51 PM~15360946
> *wrooooooonnnnnnnggggg,If were talking about 2 to 4 spokes you can get away with remove'n the spokes and useing lock tight on the threads and just tighting them enough to where your not over tighting them,spin the wheel on the car and if its still true your good to go,reseal and remount the tire,If your wheel has more than 6 spokes I suggest retruing them....if you can true a bicycle spoke wheel,truing a wire wheel is not far from it,especially if you have gauges on a spindle..... :thumbsup:
> *


DanielDucati is right, if you have more then 5 spokes that are lose most likely it will need retrueing if not just use some loc tight on the threads and tighten down by hand as hard as you can  do not use a impact gun! unless you are retrueing the whole wheel or els you will mess up the true.


----------



## G2G_Al

Since it won't get pinned, TTT

I am redoing a rim right now!!!


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## d.j.Lowlife

damn I got a spoke leakin' after I got a new tire mounted,I thought I saw the tire changing machine nip the seal when he was dismounting it..well I guess it did was able to ride losing 10lbs of air a day ,now its flat in about 3hours from 60lbs of air :angry: so I'm going to give this a try


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by d.j.Lowlife_@Oct 24 2009, 04:20 AM~15450535
> *damn I got a spoke leakin' after I got a new tire mounted,I thought I saw the tire changing machine nip the seal when he was dismounting it..well I guess it did was able to ride losing 10lbs of air a day ,now its flat in about 3hours from 60lbs of air :angry: so I'm going to give this a try
> *


Do it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Oct 13 2009, 04:29 PM~15345937
> *Where to cop that urethane?
> *


Hardware store, Home Depot.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

:thumbsup:


----------



## swangin68

i got a leaker,, looks like im fixin a seal! this weekend


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Nov 14 2009, 06:12 AM~15660882
> *i got a leaker,, looks like im fixin a seal! this weekend
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## swangin68

fixed that bitch,, oh i mean wheel. i used a bondo spreader cut to shape, works like butter... thanks for the help, this thread is the best


----------



## Hannibal Lector

learned from here!


----------



## low87ls

:biggrin:


----------



## TONECO

Great thread  

i wouldnt use honey comb cereal card board tho

cheerios are better good for the heart. :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWASME

good stuff here


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW

> _Originally posted by TONECO_@Nov 20 2009, 11:35 AM~15725740
> *Great thread
> 
> i wouldnt use honey comb cereal card board tho
> 
> cheerios are better good for the heart. :thumbsup:
> *


damn just had a set powder coated gonna reseal in the morning and just happen to have a CHEERIOS box i'm gonna be using!!lol :biggrin:


----------



## the509509pimp

TTT FOR GOOD SHIT


----------



## G2G_Al

TTT since it won't get pinned...

Someone asked about sealing a rim, here it is...


----------



## ssilly

damn it took me 2 days to get the old seal off with a fork and a butter knife but it worked a it took 2 guns just to make sure the seal was in good so far its holding up really good thanx to this topic :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


heres a pix of the new seal ugly but at least no leak anymore


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Jan 3 2010, 09:48 PM~16175243
> *damn it took me 2 days to get the old seal off with a fork and a butter knife but it worked a it took 2 guns just to make sure the seal was in good so far its holding up really good thanx to this topic :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> heres a pix of the new seal ugly but at least no leak anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I used an air grinder with a wire brush attachment, it took about 20 mins but it made a big mess. No one is going to see how it looks in the tire :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## LOWASME

back to the top :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 3 2008, 06:58 PM~12327833
> *I wouldn't use silicone,windshield urathene would work better and set up harder.
> Otherwsie good info.
> *


A home boy in our club ( GOOD friend ) has been doing glass 4 a long time and says silicone draws rust . You should use urathene and yes it sets up way harder.


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Jan 13 2010, 10:39 PM~16285540
> *A home boy in our club ( GOOD friend ) has been doing glass 4 a long time and says silicone draws rust . You should use urathene and yes it sets up way harder.
> *


both of them products works,Ive tried them both but prefer 100% silicon,cuz window urathene is a bitch to remove if for some reason you run into leaky spokes down the road/which you shouldnt if done properly.......and silicon in a sealed environment (like a wire wheel) is much different than glass being exposed directly to mother natures elements.... :scrutinize:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 14 2010, 08:41 AM~16288178
> *both of them products works,Ive tried them both but prefer 100% silicon,cuz window urathene is a bitch to remove if for some reason you run into leaky spokes down the road/which you shouldnt if done properly.......and silicon in a sealed environment (like a wire wheel) is much different than glass being exposed directly to mother natures elements.... :scrutinize:
> *


good one :biggrin:


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by the509509pimp_@Nov 20 2009, 10:51 PM~15732355
> *TTT FOR GOOD SHIT
> *


very helpful :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 14 2010, 08:41 AM~16288178
> *both of them products works,Ive tried them both but prefer 100% silicon,cuz window urathene is a bitch to remove if for some reason you run into leaky spokes down the road/which you shouldnt if done properly.......and silicon in a sealed environment (like a wire wheel) is much different than glass being exposed directly to mother natures elements.... :scrutinize:
> *


Well when you use compressed air there is condensation pushed in 2 the tire , And If somebody used a wire wheel 2 cleen the inside of the rim and brought it down 2 bare metal in some spots I would think that it would rust after time maybe up through the nippels. JUst a thought .


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

Bump! :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Jan 14 2010, 06:50 PM~16293651
> *Well when you use compressed air there is condensation pushed in 2 the tire , And If somebody used a wire wheel 2 cleen the inside of the rim and brought it down 2 bare metal in some spots I would think that it would rust after time maybe up through the nippels. JUst a thought .
> *


if re-sealed correctly, your thoughts on this matter would'nt matter.......because the exposed metal would be sealed........  ..........and all air has some volume of moisture just not enough to rust a wire wire inside out unless you are one of them dumbasses that uses fix-a-flat........ :0


----------



## slangin cardboard

NEVER


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 15 2010, 11:18 AM~16300107
> *if re-sealed correctly, your thoughts on this matter would'nt matter.......because the exposed metal would be sealed........   ..........and all air has some volume of moisture just not enough to rust a wire wire inside out unless you are one of them dumbasses that uses fix-a-flat........ :0
> *


dumbasses great choice of words!


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## aztlanart

i fixed my rim with the right stuff 'only had to fix 1 rim and just 4 spokes and duct taped around it works fine its been on car for 2 weeks now


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

this thread really should be pinned... i just did 2 of my zeniths tonight, hopefully they will hold air now.


----------



## impala64lowrider

my tire tubes are still gool in shape. i think, i'll not start resealing my wire-wheels until the tire tubes loosing air.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Feb 6 2010, 02:22 AM~16525744
> *my tire tubes are still gool in shape. i think, i'll not start resealing my wire-wheels until the tire tubes loosing air.
> *


Damn youre brave! :biggrin: 

J.K, if it works out for you i dont see why not running tubes.


----------



## Huggies

Good thread.... I'll start with my wheels ASAP... MAybe even take them apart to have them powdercoated...


BTW... Tubes... forget about it... I get a few flat tires every summer....


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Feb 10 2010, 12:23 PM~16570100
> *Good thread.... I'll start with my wheels ASAP... MAybe even take them apart to have them powdercoated...
> BTW... Tubes... forget about it... I get a few flat tires every summer....
> *


I agree with you, I will never put a tube in any of my wheels ever again...


----------



## BigLazy903

ttt


----------



## TONECO

> _Originally posted by RIDIN-SLOW_@Nov 20 2009, 08:15 PM~15731981
> *damn just had a set powder coated gonna reseal in the morning and just happen to have a CHEERIOS box i'm gonna be using!!lol :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lolohopper

:biggrin:


----------



## temper-mental

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 3 2008, 12:41 PM~12324348
> *Some prefer to just put a tube and not deal with having to reseal but personally I dont like tubes......
> *


Yeah a tube was def a quick fix.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 3 2008, 12:21 PM~12324139
> *Alright to all you thats ever had a wire wheel that has leaked air ,(god knows I have)this is for you,This method apply's to all wire wheels,from Zenith's,Daytons to china's and all similar wire wheels.......ok here we go....
> 
> Alright ,I got this rim that leaks air from 4 different places ,and you can find where it leaks very easy,just make sure the tire is air'd up and splash some soap and water on the spokes and from where its leaking it will start blowing bubbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the silicon seal came off pretty easy but thats because someone else did a real shitty job as you can tell(but normally you would use a wire brush wheel on a grinder to remove the seal,Its messy but easy).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the wire wheel with the silicone cleaned completely off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will need 2 tubes of GE 100% silicone and a cauking gun....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a empty cerial box (You'll see why in a monent)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you wanna do is cut the carboard out the same shape as the center of the wire wheel where the nipples are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make sure the cardboard cut out is close enough to the nipple but not touching them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mrgervais

i ran tubes ONCE... worked for like a week, then i noticed it was losing air so i looked closer and the dumbass that put it in put the nipple(?) of tube in crooked. about a day later the nipple ripped off and fucked up my 2 wk old tire! FUCK TUBES


----------



## FloridaLowrider

Nice one! very informative. thank you for this post bro. This is really helpful.


----------



## HydroCutlass86

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 3 2010, 11:51 PM~16175280
> *I used an air grinder with a wire brush attachment, it took about 20 mins but it made a big mess.  No one is going to see how it looks in the tire :biggrin:
> *



i done about the same way except a brass wire wheel on my drill and it did get messy like black powder everywhere,i was doing it outside and layed the wheel on a milk crate and kept turning...after i finished i blew all the black powder off with my air attachment on my compressor


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

glad to see this thread is still going!


----------



## low4lifecc

ttt im glad i looked for this info i was about to junk them wheel :biggrin: goin to start mine tom


----------



## BigLazy903

i did all this stripped the rubber and all, but when i try and tighten the rim the spoke still spins


----------



## langeberg

T T M F T

I had some problems with three leakings rims, so I removed the old seal yesterday. The powder is what's left of the old seal.


----------



## Huggies

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 24 2010, 03:51 PM~16988842
> *T T M F T
> 
> I had some problems with three leakings rims, so I removed the old seal yesterday. The powder is what's left of the old seal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice pic! I'm also dooing mine, scraping the old seal... Taking off a few spokes, powdercoating the rest... Then, putting it back together for a new seal, I'll post pics later...


----------



## HydroCutlass86

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 24 2010, 05:51 PM~16988842
> *T T M F T
> 
> I had some problems with three leakings rims, so I removed the old seal yesterday. The powder is what's left of the old seal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that's exactly what i did there :thumbsup: get's messy but i think it cleans it best way and fastest and don't damage the chrome


----------



## DANNY305

THIS IS A GOOD TOPIC


----------



## Boricua Customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

I just did 2 rims over the weekend. the new seal isnt hard yet. its still kinda soft. its been about 2 full days. how long before it turns hard?

i used 100% white silicone


----------



## Nasty

:dunno:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

just found this thread and Im going to try it tomorrow. Hey Nasty, silicone doesnt get hard (no ****)


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i might have to be doing this soon...


----------



## langeberg

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 29 2010, 04:57 PM~17032264
> *I just did 2 rims over the weekend. the new seal isnt hard yet. its still kinda soft. its been about 2 full days. how long before it turns hard?
> 
> i used 100% white silicone
> *


Use windshield urathene. That kit turns VERY hard in a couple of days.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Apr 15 2010, 09:13 AM~17200681
> *Use windshield urathene. That kit turns VERY hard in a couple of days.
> *


Thanks homie, i waited another 3 days before i mounted them and they have been holding the air


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 24 2010, 04:51 PM~16988842
> *T T M F T
> 
> I had some problems with three leakings rims, so I removed the old seal yesterday. The powder is what's left of the old seal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Zeniths?


----------



## red chev

i ran tubes for a year with no problems :x: dont know if i'll do it know though!!


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Apr 20 2010, 02:18 PM~17249100
> *i ran tubes for a year with no problems :x: dont know if i'll do it know though!!
> *


I tried to run a tube once but it blew twice so never did that again


----------



## Harley Starr




----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 21 2010, 12:19 AM~17250664
> *I tried to run a tube once but it blew twice so never did that again
> *


X2.


----------



## langeberg

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 20 2010, 12:46 AM~17239955
> *Zeniths?
> *


1 Dayton + 2 Zeniths


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Apr 21 2010, 11:29 AM~17258703
> *1 Dayton + 2 Zeniths
> *


I know the feeling


----------



## 63 Pimpala

I had a leak where the tire guy nicked the seal. I cut the original seal around 4 spokes and resealed it with silicone , let it sit 5 days and had the tire remounted 2 days ago and so far so good. good tread :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard

Bump.


----------



## StreetStyleChicago

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 3 2008, 01:21 PM~12324139
> *Alright to all you thats ever had a wire wheel that has leaked air ,(god knows I have)this is for you,This method apply's to all wire wheels,from Zenith's,Daytons to china's and all similar wire wheels.......ok here we go....
> 
> Alright ,I got this rim that leaks air from 4 different places ,and you can find where it leaks very easy,just make sure the tire is air'd up and splash some soap and water on the spokes and from where its leaking it will start blowing bubbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the silicon seal came off pretty easy but thats because someone else did a real shitty job as you can tell(but normally you would use a wire brush wheel on a grinder to remove the seal,Its messy but easy).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the wire wheel with the silicone cleaned completely off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will need 2 tubes of GE 100% silicone and a cauking gun....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a empty cerial box (You'll see why in a monent)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you wanna do is cut the carboard out the same shape as the center of the wire wheel where the nipples are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make sure the cardboard cut out is close enough to the nipple but not touching them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GREAT THREAD HOMEBOY!!! THIS WAS DEF. A BIG HELP! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 85eldoCE

alright i got 2 rims that started leaking alittle from 1 spoke on 1 rim to 2 spokes on the other rim side by side. so my rims are front wheel drive and the spokes that are leaking are on the outside spokes. so can i just deflate the tire and push it in some and hit the spokes with a layer of silicone were they are leaking from and get away with it intill i get find a new job or what


----------



## 85eldoCE

info help advice anything


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 3 2008, 02:21 PM~12324139
> *Alright to all you thats ever had a wire wheel that has leaked air ,(god knows I have)this is for you,This method apply's to all wire wheels,from Zenith's,Daytons to china's and all similar wire wheels.......ok here we go....
> 
> Alright ,I got this rim that leaks air from 4 different places ,and you can find where it leaks very easy,just make sure the tire is air'd up and splash some soap and water on the spokes and from where its leaking it will start blowing bubbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the silicon seal came off pretty easy but thats because someone else did a real shitty job as you can tell(but normally you would use a wire brush wheel on a grinder to remove the seal,Its messy but easy).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the wire wheel with the silicone cleaned completely off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will need 2 tubes of GE 100% silicone and a cauking gun....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a empty cerial box (You'll see why in a monent)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you wanna do is cut the carboard out the same shape as the center of the wire wheel where the nipples are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make sure the cardboard cut out is close enough to the nipple but not touching them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:  good job! homie


----------



## rememberFROGG

:cheesy: good info


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 3 2008, 12:21 PM~12324139
> *Alright to all you thats ever had a wire wheel that has leaked air ,(god knows I have)this is for you,This method apply's to all wire wheels,from Zenith's,Daytons to china's and all similar wire wheels.......ok here we go....
> 
> Alright ,I got this rim that leaks air from 4 different places ,and you can find where it leaks very easy,just make sure the tire is air'd up and splash some soap and water on the spokes and from where its leaking it will start blowing bubbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the silicon seal came off pretty easy but thats because someone else did a real shitty job as you can tell(but normally you would use a wire brush wheel on a grinder to remove the seal,Its messy but easy).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the wire wheel with the silicone cleaned completely off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will need 2 tubes of GE 100% silicone and a cauking gun....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a empty cerial box (You'll see why in a monent)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you wanna do is cut the carboard out the same shape as the center of the wire wheel where the nipples are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make sure the cardboard cut out is close enough to the nipple but not touching them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How many silicon tube take to seal one rim?


----------



## red chev

i had lil hole all around mine..i just sealed over the old seal..filling the holes..my tire aint gone flat yet and it's been a week.. i used some shit from work it work really good!!


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@May 13 2010, 11:01 AM~17476636
> *How many silicon tube take to seal one rim?
> *


2 o 3x


----------



## trunkgotknock

> _Originally posted by red chev_@May 14 2010, 10:24 AM~17489615
> *i had lil hole all around mine..i just sealed over the old seal..filling the holes..my tire aint gone flat yet and it's been a week.. i used some shit from work it work really good!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


............. i think im going to do the same just sylicone over the top did you clean up the old seal some how ?


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Apr 15 2010, 09:13 AM~17200681
> *Use windshield urathene. That kit turns VERY hard in a couple of days.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Huggies

I'm almost done rebuilding my wheels... I'll post pics... I took off some spokes... got the wheels powdercoated... put some chrome spokes back... and reseal them... they look very nice... :biggrin: 

Will I need 4 tubes of windshield urethane for the 4 wheels or should I buy more?

Nice topic guys!


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@May 15 2010, 08:32 PM~17501553
> *............. i think im going to do the same just sylicone over the top did you  clean up the old seal some how ?
> *


yeah..just cleaned em with a rag and water..the holes i had were pretty small if it's nothing to major i would just go right over the old seal..so far so good been 2 weeks!!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by red chev_@May 20 2010, 11:39 AM~17552321
> *yeah..just cleaned em with a rag and water..the holes i had were pretty small if it's nothing to major i would just go right over the old seal..so far so good been 2 weeks!!
> *


going over old seal is not a good idea it will not adhere properly and chances are they will lift or start to leak air just my 2 cents, i would make sure to grind them clean b4 reaplying new seal :thumbsup:


Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

DANIEL PM SENT!


----------



## '83 caddy

went to the store and there were like 10 different silicones, didn't know which one to choose, didn't found windshield urathene, which one should i use?


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@May 24 2010, 10:53 PM~17595095
> *DANIEL PM SENT!
> *


Pm Answered. :thumbsup:


----------



## chale1904

Nice post. Sup with people putting 60 psi in their tires? Harsh ass ride?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by chale1904_@May 26 2010, 12:45 PM~17610286
> *Nice post. Sup with people putting 60 psi in their tires? Harsh ass ride?
> *


Yeah, anything over 45 is harsh, imo. High psi for hopping or really heavy cars.


How are you guys getting the silicone out of the inside of the nipples and around that area? I assume it needs to be 100% cleaned of the old seal, correct?


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 20 2010, 12:46 PM~17552392
> *going over old seal is not a good idea it will not adhere properly and chances are they will lift or start to leak air just my 2 cents, i would make sure to grind them clean b4 reaplying new seal :thumbsup:
> Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!
> *


----------



## houcksupholstery

I remember in the 90's i took my 18's to get tires and they tore the seal up on them and had me fighting with the wheel company then found out they were the ones at the tire shop that fucked them up when they put them on


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

I'm in the process of resealing a couple wheels and am wondering how everyone is getting that last little bit of silicone seal out of the nipple ends.

I got all the old seal off with a razor, then used a wire wheel to get the rest of the seal out. I would say i got 99% of the seal off. There's just a little tiny bit around the nipple edges and the very center of the nipple in the recessed area. Is this enough cleaning? Just don't want to do one wheel more than once


----------



## DanielDucati

Small wire brush wheel on a drill,they have different sizes at home depot...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jun 1 2010, 10:53 PM~17669994
> *Small wire brush wheel on a drill,they have different sizes at home depot...
> *


Yeah, i've got a few i just didn't know how much more time to spend on it. 100% clean and free of the old seal now. Now on to wheel #2 :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 2 2010, 03:54 AM~17669307
> *I'm in the process of resealing a couple wheels and am wondering how everyone is getting that last little bit of silicone seal out of the nipple ends.
> 
> I got all the old seal off with a razor, then used a wire wheel to get the rest of the seal out. I would say i got 99% of the seal off. There's just a little tiny bit around the nipple edges and the very center of the nipple in the recessed area.  Is this enough cleaning?  Just don't want to do one wheel more than once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I dont think you need to put in more work then that, I had alot of more seal left around the nipple ends when i re-sealed mine. Still holds air about 1,5 year later.


----------



## mroldskool

:0 oye bro how to tight spokes ?i just take apart the large spokes cause all of them were loosing.......... what i have to do?


----------



## 1963Tray

MAN THIS SHIT REALLY DOES WORK!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by mroldskool_@Jun 4 2010, 05:44 PM~17697898
> *:0 oye bro how to tight spokes ?i just take apart the large spokes cause all of them were loosing.......... what i have to do?
> *


You have to have the wheel trued. If you just tighten them, your wheel will wobble


----------



## ivan619

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## atroasfury

I am now victem to a leaky rim, i am going to re seal it the way showed in the original post, and then do a second layer for my own personal insurace of sucess. 

but, somone a page back or so ago said that they went to the store and there were various types of window urethane and didnt know what the right one was to get and asked for advice, made me wonder as well, so i will second that question, and if anyone can just provide a link to the best stuff to use that can be found at places like home depot etc, that would be awesome.

thanks!

Alex


----------



## mroldskool

So anyone knows the way to do that?.....cause a cant find a place to fix it.... there is a special tool to trued ? damn it...... i just.....if anybody can helpme or show me some pictores ...Ill apreciate that, thanks........


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by mroldskool_@Jun 20 2010, 10:47 PM~17841714
> *So anyone knows the way to do that?.....cause a cant find a place to fix it.... there is a special tool to trued ? damn it...... i just.....if anybody can helpme or show me some pictores ...Ill apreciate that, thanks........
> *


u CANT tru them u got to take it some were to get trud


----------



## streetrider

:thumbsup:


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 20 2010, 12:46 PM~17552392
> *going over old seal is not a good idea it will not adhere properly and chances are they will lift or start to leak air just my 2 cents, i would make sure to grind them clean b4 reaplying new seal :thumbsup:
> Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!
> *


still rollin WHAT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by mroldskool_@Jun 20 2010, 08:47 PM~17841714
> *So anyone knows the way to do that?.....cause a cant find a place to fix it.... there is a special tool to trued ? damn it...... i just.....if anybody can helpme or show me some pictores ...Ill apreciate that, thanks........
> *


If you can understand and execute the concept of truing a spoke bicycle wheel than you can tru any wire wheel,its easy...you just need 3 center guages which you can buy at harbor freight and build a truing station......I built my own a few years back,got the idea off of gboyz wire wheels video......lets see if I can find the video..


----------



## mroldskool

Orale simon, I already watch the video... I Got some ideas to do that ,but first, i gonna get da 3 gauges.....thanks!!!!!, Ill notice u vatos about my progress I hope soon...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jun 21 2010, 08:33 PM~17849050
> *If you can understand and execute the concept of truing a spoke bicycle wheel than you can tru any wire wheel,its easy...you just need 3 center guages which you can buy at harbor freight and build a truing station......I built my own a few years back,got the idea off of gboyz wire wheels video......lets see if I can find the video..
> *


 :0 :0 As if i dont have enough projects, lol. post up more info on this homie, if i build a truing station, the possiblities are endless :biggrin: 


Used 100% silicone. Took about 4 days before it was a hardened seal and now that its been 2 weeks, they're super solid and ready for tires.


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

I used work on my rims Dayton fixed up on 100% silicone got done weeks. Ready 4 tires.. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowlow

I have a homeboy who has a slow leak, he's had the seals redone twice already. Any other solutions?


----------



## *New Movement Md*

Has this really NOT been pinned yet? WTF?


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Jul 2 2010, 08:05 AM~17943902
> *I have a homeboy who has a slow leak, he's had the seals redone twice already.  Any other solutions?
> *


yea,have it done right......if its done right the first time it will not leak....


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by G.S. CUSTOMS_@Jun 25 2010, 02:41 PM~17886383
> *I used work on my rims Dayton fixed up on 100% silicone got done weeks. Ready 4 tires.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


before I fixed up they're super solid and ready take Daytons put on Tires already on rollz ! Homie
















:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 19 2010, 02:12 PM~17238655
> *Thanks homie, i waited another 3 days before i mounted them and they have been holding the air
> *


months later and they are still holding the air :thumbsup:

that hardest part was gettin the old shit off. i say if you wanna save some money you just go ahead and do this your self


----------



## My98Lincoln

TTT

<<< vICTIM OF LEAKING WHEEL (1996 Dayton so I understand) :biggrin:


----------



## rolling deep

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Jul 2 2010, 08:05 AM~17943902
> *I have a homeboy who has a slow leak, he's had the seals redone twice already.  Any other solutions?
> *



x2 me too :angry:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Jul 2 2010, 11:05 AM~17943902
> *I have a homeboy who has a slow leak, he's had the seals redone twice already.  Any other solutions?
> *


reseal it with a higher temperature silicone. A window silicone is not going to handle as much heat as that 300 degrees RTV, that's what I used when I did my O.G.'s.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Jul 2 2010, 04:05 PM~17943902
> *I have a homeboy who has a slow leak, he's had the seals redone twice already.  Any other solutions?
> *


Check the tire for leaks.


----------



## ol' school rida

DAMN GOOD TOPIC!!! WENT TO A LOCAL TIRE STORE HER IN TOWN AND THE Y WANTIN TO CHARGE ME $90 TO RESEAL EACH WHEEL


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by ol' school rida_@Jul 25 2010, 08:39 PM~18139451
> *DAMN GOOD TOPIC!!! WENT TO A LOCAL TIRE STORE HER IN TOWN AND THE Y WANTIN TO CHARGE ME $90 TO RESEAL EACH WHEEL
> *


 :uh: robbery


----------



## CADDY92480

I BOUGHT A SET OF WIRES FOR $80, 2 RIMS WERE LEAKING SO I TRYED FIXIN 3 TIMES............ I GOT TIRED OF TRYING SO I JUST PUT TUBES IN ALL 4.... NO PROBS BEEN ON FOR A YEAR NOW NO FLATS OR BLOWNS............. :biggrin: I JUST GOT TIRED ON TYING TO FIX


----------



## SIXFOE

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@Jul 27 2010, 02:53 AM~18151005
> *I BOUGHT A SET OF WIRES FOR $80, 2 RIMS WERE LEAKING SO I TRYED FIXIN 3 TIMES............ I GOT TIRED OF TRYING SO I JUST PUT TUBES IN ALL 4.... NO PROBS BEEN ON FOR A YEAR NOW NO FLATS OR BLOWNS............. :biggrin:  I JUST GOT TIRED ON TYING TO FIX
> *


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@Jul 27 2010, 02:53 AM~18151005
> *I BOUGHT A SET OF WIRES FOR $80, 2 RIMS WERE LEAKING SO I TRYED FIXIN 3 TIMES............ I GOT TIRED OF TRYING SO I JUST PUT TUBES IN ALL 4.... NO PROBS BEEN ON FOR A YEAR NOW NO FLATS OR BLOWNS............. :biggrin:  I JUST GOT TIRED ON TYING TO FIX
> *


Should of Just brought them over and got them done right,Your just down the street from me uso....


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@Jul 27 2010, 02:53 AM~18151005
> *I BOUGHT A SET OF WIRES FOR $80, 2 RIMS WERE LEAKING SO I TRYED FIXIN 3 TIMES............ I GOT TIRED OF TRYING SO I JUST PUT TUBES IN ALL 4.... NO PROBS BEEN ON FOR A YEAR NOW NO FLATS OR BLOWNS............. :biggrin:  I JUST GOT TIRED ON TYING TO FIX
> *




any specific way to pull the tubes? do i have them? 155/80/13 cornells i run 80 psi in them


----------



## .TODD

can someone post the link of the strongest stuff get from home depot and in the pics why the card board didnt quite understand?


----------



## FPEREZII

:thumbsup: Great topic.


----------



## Ghetto187

Thankz Gonna Try This Out Tomorrow


----------



## lone star

god dam wheel shop fucked up the seal on my new dayton :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## lone star

so i have some daytons from 93 that are in immaculate condition, went to get some fresh meat firestones put on and the tire shop fucked off part of the silicone on 1 wheel, i guess it could have been worse, they could have ripped all 4 wheels. i read thru the topic and decided to give it a shot, its easy.

heres the wheel










heres where they damaged the seal










my pistol of choice, but first i scraped it straight with a razor, i wasnt going to re-seal the whole wheel if not needed.










wire brushed it and blew it clean with air nozzle










some silicone and scraper, i went with the shower and tub silicone from home depot, it is water proof in 1 hr and full cure in 24 hrs. it was 7 dollars.










caked it on pretty thick










scraped some excess off and smeared it around good (its not pretty but it shouldnt leak)










im going to wait til tomorrow to get the tire mounted , but heres how it will look,










this was an easy job and took about 30 mins total. 5 bucks to remove tire, 7 for silicone (there are cheaper brands) and another 10 bucks to remount and balance the tire. problem solved for 22 bucks and a sunday morning :biggrin:


----------



## Ghetto187

So I Got A Flat Weeks Ago. Had To Roll Around On My Stock Tires & Rims. Then I Found Out About This Topic. Heres What I Did









Flat









Tire Tooken Off









Removed The Old Seal









Applied Some Silicon









All Finished









When It Cures They Gonna Be On These Tires


----------



## Ghetto187

Fucking Shit! I Did What Ya'll Said & It Still Leaks From One Spoke! At Least It's Better Than Before Leaking From 6 Spokes. I Added More Silicon. What Else Should I Do To Make Sure It Don't Leak Air?

Got My Rim Mounted On This Tire But It Leaks So They Took It Off & Told Me To Seal It Again From The Spoke They Marked. Should I Tighten The Nipple?


----------



## DanielDucati

I keep getting pm's about ,"My spokes are still leaking air after I reseal,Please help!!"...All thoes that have pm'd me need to understand the principle of cleaning the rim correctly after you remove the seal......this is the most important step or you have just waisted your time doing it in the first place.......after you remove the seal you need to clean the barrel with an oil removing solution......Your hands sweat so the oil from your hands as well will cause the silicon to not properly seal the barrel.


----------



## DanielDucati

and I strongly suggest to reseal the entire barrel because if you do a portion of it,eventually where you spliced the silicon to reseal it,it will start leaking as well.sooner or later.


----------



## Ghetto187

Thankz For Replying Man.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 13 2010, 11:48 PM~18303730
> *and I strongly suggest to reseal the entire barrel because if you do a portion of it,eventually where you spliced the silicon to reseal it,it will start leaking as well.sooner or later.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ghetto187

Yes! My Rims Don't Leak Air No More  Got Them Mounted Today




























& Gasoline Removes Silicon From Your White Walls & Hands Incase You Guys Didn't Know

Thankz DanielDucati For This Great Thread


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 23 2009, 02:50 PM~15447620
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so how good did this wheel come out?


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Sep 8 2010, 03:56 PM~18517681
> *so how good did this wheel come out?
> *


No problems at all, mounted and rolling on it!!! 

Best topic ever and they won't pin it


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 13 2010, 03:44 PM~18303711
> *and I strongly suggest to reseal the entire barrel because if you do a portion of it,eventually where you spliced the silicon to reseal it,it will start leaking as well.sooner or later.
> *


:thumbsup: Great stuff, thanks!


----------



## azteclords830

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 3 2008, 02:41 PM~12324348
> *Some prefer to just put a tube and not deal with having to reseal but personally I dont like tubes......
> *



tru that i dont like them either kuz after a while from hopping the sides of the tube end up gettin caught between tha rim n tire n pop...speaking from experiance


----------



## S.T.C.C.760

sweet good to know :thumbsup: 








:biggrin:


----------



## Harley Starr




----------



## BrownAzt3ka

I THINK THE THING WE SHOULD DO NOW IS FIND THE CHEAPEST AND MOST EFFECTIVE SEALER. 

I PERSONALLY LOVE USING WINDSHEILD URETHANE (3M WINDOW-WELD) BUT AT ABOUT $18-20.... ITS A BIT EXPENSIVE...

I'VE TRIED OTHER CHEAPER STUFF AND THE RESULTS ARE NOT AS GOOD.


----------



## Diehard64




----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Oct 8 2010, 09:56 AM~18765915
> *I THINK THE THING WE SHOULD DO NOW IS FIND THE CHEAPEST AND MOST EFFECTIVE SEALER.
> 
> I PERSONALLY LOVE USING WINDSHEILD URETHANE (3M WINDOW-WELD) BUT AT ABOUT $18-20.... ITS A BIT EXPENSIVE...
> 
> I'VE TRIED OTHER CHEAPER STUFF AND THE RESULTS ARE NOT AS GOOD.
> *



i use a roofing sealant called NP-1. its badass, very durable and i get it free from work :biggrin:


----------



## jucedin2years

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 3 2008, 08:01 PM~12328622
> * harsh chemical like acid tone!]
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Oct 10 2010, 11:53 AM~18777104
> *i use a roofing sealant called NP-1.  its badass, very durable and i get it free from work :biggrin:
> *


can't fuck with that........... :biggrin: post up a pic of the tube..


----------



## 3onthree

why is this not pinned????


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Oct 10 2010, 08:09 PM~18778715
> *can't fuck with that........... :biggrin:  post up a pic of the tube..
> *


the roofers i work with give me this stuff when i ask for it. they say its $30 a tube but i don't know. i do know the shit is hard as hell to get off when it dries and smells like toxic chocolate. :biggrin:


----------



## Impslap

What kind of solvent are folks using to clean the rims?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Oct 10 2010, 08:46 PM~18779883
> *the roofers i work with give me this stuff when i ask for it.  they say its $30 a tube but i don't know.  i do know the shit is hard as hell to get off when it dries and smells like toxic chocolate.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS BRO! :cheesy: THATS WHAT I WANTED TO SEE...


----------



## Ghetto187

It's Been Several Weeks Since I Re Sealed My Rims Still No Leaks Thankz Again Man


----------



## Dysfunctional73

sticky bump


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

HIGH HEAT HEAD GASKET SILICONE WORKS GOOD TO OR HIGH HEAT GASKET MAKER SILICONE WORKS REAL GOOD TO THESE BOTH WORK GOOD TO FIX SECTIONS TO BUT LIKE THEY SAY ITS BEST TO REDO THE WHOLE THING AND AFTER YOU REMOVE ALL THE SILICONE CLEAN WITH WAX AND GREASE REMOVER AND LIKE WITH ANY ADHESIVE IT NEEDS SOMETHING ROUGHT TO STICK TO WHAT I DO IS HIT THE WHOLE ARE AROUND THE NIPPLES AND WHERE EVER I AM GOING TO PUT SILICONE WITH SOME ROUGH SAND PAPER ANYTHING FROM 36 GRIT TO 180 GRIT JUST DONT OVER DO IT THEN AGIAN WITH THE WAX AND GREASE REMOVER AND ON WITH THE SILICONE I USE A BONDO SPREADER TO SPREAD IT OUT EVENLY! THESE SELL ALL THIS STUFF AT YOUR LOCAL AUTO STORE SUCH AS AUTOZONE ORIELYS CHEKERS NAPA ETC.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

Man good info i was going 2 send my rim out but now it looks like i will b doing it myself
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by G-DOGS 62_@Nov 22 2010, 06:56 PM~19136363
> *Man good info i was going 2 send my rim out but now it looks like i will b doing it myself
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hell yea thats what its all about save your self some cash and do it your self take your time and you might even do it better than how they would do it for you!!


----------



## HATE ME

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 3 2008, 12:28 PM~12324211
> *Next you will apply a genorous amount of silicon to the nipples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon as you get an ok amount of surface covered with silicon then you use the cardboard cut out to smooth it out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will look like this if done right..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good deal


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## Harley Starr

TTT


----------



## legacylac

why wouldn't you just re cover the silicone thats on the rim already?


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Dec 1 2010, 06:00 PM~19212997
> *why wouldn't you just re cover the silicone thats on the rim already?
> *


x2, and will this work on zeniths :0


----------



## legacylac

????


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Dec 1 2010, 06:00 PM~19212997
> *why wouldn't you just re cover the silicone thats on the rim already?
> *


Dirt residue/age of silicone/too many variables........usually if its leaking in one spot there's another spot in the seal that isnt too far behind..........


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 3 2008, 02:21 PM~12324139
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy shit, if the sealer is coming off that easy, NO WONDER SO MANY WHEELS ARE LEAKING THESE DAYS.

thats horrible.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 1 2010, 11:46 PM~19216007
> *x2, and will this work on zeniths :0
> *


YESSIR...


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 2 2010, 08:50 AM~19218321
> *Dirt residue/age of silicone/too many variables........usually if its leaking in one spot there's another spot in the seal that isnt too far behind..........
> *


but if you reseal the entire length, it should reseal, right?I tried to take mine off, its a BITCH, not that easy.Im glad I found this site it helped me


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Dec 1 2010, 06:00 PM~19212997
> *why wouldn't you just re cover the silicone thats on the rim already?
> *


i did on mine that was back in june..still holdin!!!


----------



## 925rider

just did one, got to let it sit for a few days. :x: :x:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Dec 2 2010, 07:35 PM~19223620
> *just did one, got to let it sit for a few days. :x:  :x:
> *


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Dec 2 2010, 09:00 PM~19223884
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did you just reseal over the original seal? i think ima do mines tomo...ill get more out of my Z's that way :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 2 2010, 08:08 PM~19223967
> *did you just reseal over the original seal? i think ima do mines tomo...ill get more out of my Z's that way :biggrin:
> *


no. i got the old one off first and cleaned it real good. i just dont think the sealer will bite to good into the old seal. i would try to get as much as you can off


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

Just started on mine taking some pic"s as i go will post when all done ran out of light & my battery died half way threw :banghead: 
didnt think about making sure the drill was charge up made sure i had everything else tho :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Dec 2 2010, 08:00 PM~19223884
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good
:thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Nov 23 2010, 01:18 PM~19144256
> *hell yea thats what its all about save your self some cash and do it your self take your time and you might even do it better than how they would do it for you!!
> *


hell yea
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by G-DOGS 62_@Dec 14 2010, 10:52 PM~19330475
> *looks good
> :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *



it took awhile to set up since it has been so cold, but i got the tire put on and no leaks


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Dec 15 2010, 08:19 AM~19332438
> *it took awhile to set up since it has been so cold, but i got the tire put on and no leaks
> *


Thats cool..
:thumbsup: 
yea i was thinking of letting mine sit in the house were its nice and warm 2 set up


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

ok so i did mine here's my get down 








made a little work set up with 1 of my kids basket's :biggrin: 








cut a section out then got the screwdriver and pried under the rest of the seal so i can get a grip on it and it just started pealing off :cheesy: 








so just got a little bit of cleaning2 do :cheesy: 








the tools :biggrin: 

















the rim all cleaned up & the Ceral of choice :biggrin: 








the rim all sealed up :cheesy: 
brought it in the house so it could set up for a couple days :0 

















well i will check back in a couple days when i get it aired up 2 see if it all good
:thumbsup:   :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

WELL AIRED IT UP 2 DAYS AGO & IT'S STILL HOLDING
:thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: 
:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by G-DOGS 62_@Dec 25 2010, 01:54 PM~19419049
> *WELL AIRED IT UP 2 DAYS AGO & IT'S STILL HOLDING
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by G-DOGS 62_@Dec 25 2010, 02:54 PM~19419049
> *WELL AIRED IT UP 2 DAYS AGO & IT'S STILL HOLDING
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


:thumbsup: If done right they will last a very loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time........I did one of my uso's d'z 8 years ago and there still holding....


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 26 2010, 12:20 PM~19423843
> *:thumbsup: If done right they will last a very loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time........I did one of my uso's d'z 8 years ago and there still holding....
> *


DONE RIGHT IS THE KEY WORD ....My shit is still up & holding
 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowChevyBoy

SO THE TIRE SHOP GOUGED TWO OF MY SEALS WHILE CHANGING NEW TIRES.I BEEN PUSHING TUBES BUT THEY SUCK SO WOULD I JUST CUT THE GOUGE INTO A TWO INCH SQUARE DOWN TO THE NIPPLE THEN SEAL IT AND USE A CARD TO SPREAD FLUSH WITH THE REST OF THE SEAL???100% SILICONE CLEAR.BLACK OR WHITE????THANKS


----------



## maguilera63

I just resealed a set of wheels that I just had powder coated. This is the third set I resealed. One set I did 10 years ago and they still dont leak. You have to use windsheild urathane. I went to Pep Boys this morning and they had one tube,( you need one and half to two tubes per wheel) It was $19.45 each!!!  Then I went to a windsheild shop and they sell them for around $10 per tube. :biggrin: It is kind of expensive, but it will last forever! Do it right the first time.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

Nice Post. It sucks that you guys or I should say "We" need to worry about leakers. However it does kinda go with the territory. The only help I can offer is we do apply Sealer to each Nip individually first. Just as Danielducati does in the begining of the post. We also pull a vacuum on the wheel to get the sealer into any crevices. Once that is done we apply the sealer liberally(just as danielducati showed) and pull another Vacuum. We can offer resealing for you for $50 per wheel. However you would need to pay freight both ways and I realize that gets expensive. 
We have had luck with customers using a windshield grade urethane for patching gouges and such but we really don't have a recomendation of what type. If the Silicone is working then great. We have seen some people try to do a "Permanent Fix" and use a very agressive epoxy or glue. This doesn't seem to be a good idea. It can be extremely difficult to remove and sometimes ruin the wheel from any type of repair. 

Thats my "two cents" If its worth anything.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Jan 18 2011, 09:33 AM~19628552
> *Nice Post. It sucks that you guys or I should say "We" need to worry about leakers. However it does kinda go with the territory. The only help I can offer is we do apply Sealer to each Nip individually first. Just as Danielducati does in the begining of the post. We also pull a vacuum on the wheel to get the sealer into any crevices. Once that is done we apply the sealer liberally(just as danielducati showed) and pull another Vacuum. We can offer resealing for you for $50 per wheel. However you would need to pay freight both ways and I realize that gets expensive.
> We have had luck with customers using a windshield grade urethane for patching gouges and such but we really don't have a recomendation of what type. If the Silicone is working then great. We have seen some people try to do a "Permanent Fix" and use a very agressive epoxy or glue. This doesn't seem to be a good idea. It can be extremely difficult to remove and sometimes ruin the wheel from any type of repair.
> 
> Thats my "two cents" If its worth anything.
> *


I SAW A WHEEL REPAIRED WITH JB WELD ONCE.... :uh:


----------



## 925rider

did another one today :x: :x:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 19 2011, 06:16 PM~19642967
> *did another one today :x:  :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## LowChevyBoy

WHAT IS USED FOR THE ORIGINAL SEAL CAUSE THAT WAS A BEEEYACH TO GET OFF SPECIALY WIT A WIRE BRUSH AND AIR COMPRESSOR.AFTER THAT IT WAS CAKE.GETTIN MOUNTED WED


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by LowChevyBoy_@Jan 31 2011, 11:09 PM~19753083
> *WHAT IS USED FOR THE ORIGINAL SEAL CAUSE THAT WAS A BEEEYACH TO GET OFF SPECIALY WIT A WIRE BRUSH AND AIR COMPRESSOR.AFTER THAT IT WAS CAKE.GETTIN MOUNTED WED
> *


The worst seal I have ever tried to remove was windshield urathane(black seal),that shit is almost rock solid..........I have always stuck with G.E. 100% silicon and it has never let me,or anyone's Wheels Ive resealed in the last 15 years,down.......If done correctly it will damn near last forever...


----------



## fesboogie

Need to try this!!!


----------



## JustCruisin

Gonna reseal my Trus..


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by 925rider+Dec 2 2010, 10:00 PM~19223884-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G-DOGS 62_@Dec 16 2010, 03:47 AM~19341087
> *ok so i did mine here's my get down
> brought it in the house so it could set up for a couple days :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well i will check back in a couple days when i get it aired up 2 see if it all good
> :thumbsup:      :thumbsup:*


The first set of wheels I just resealed over the old seal and it was built up like these pics.. The dudes at the tire shop couldn't get the tires off cuz they said there wasn't enough "drop center" for the other bead to rest in while taking the other bead off..
Now I know to seal it up without so much buildup..


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by LowChevyBoy_@Jan 18 2011, 01:50 AM~19626545
> *SO THE TIRE SHOP GOUGED TWO OF MY SEALS WHILE CHANGING NEW TIRES.I BEEN PUSHING TUBES BUT THEY SUCK SO WOULD I JUST CUT THE GOUGE INTO A TWO INCH SQUARE DOWN TO THE NIPPLE THEN SEAL IT AND USE A CARD TO SPREAD FLUSH WITH THE REST OF THE SEAL???100% SILICONE CLEAR.BLACK OR WHITE????THANKS
> *


or, I live in shepherdsville...bring it over when it's a little warmer and I'll help you reseal them. it's not hard to do. I resealed mine after the tire shop fucked them up.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 1 2011, 05:22 PM~19759764
> *The first set of wheels I just resealed over the old seal and it was built up like these pics.. The dudes at the tire shop couldn't get the tires off cuz they said there wasn't enough "drop center" for the other bead to rest in while taking the other bead off..
> Now I know to seal it up without so much buildup..
> *



the ones i did sealed up fine, tire shop had no problems


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

does mine look clean enough to start resealing?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Feb 16 2011, 05:16 PM~19886212
> *does mine look clean enough to start resealing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes, those are ready to be sealed. I had the same question and posted pics on page 12. All been holding air since.


----------



## JustCruisin

Just pulled some tires off the D's today, one of the rims had electrical tape sealing the nipples.. :uh:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Awesome!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

:drama:


----------



## northbay

would you want to go through all the spokes and snug em up since there easy to get to.


----------



## DreameR815

great topic homez wish i woulda seen this a year ago hahaha i ended up jus buyin a new rim the inner tube wasnt wrkin for me haha but i still got my old rim gona fix it now n keep for a spare :thumbsup:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Apr 22 2010, 04:35 PM~17272142
> *I had a leak where the tire guy nicked the seal.  I cut the original seal around 4 spokes and resealed it with silicone , let it sit 5 days and had the tire remounted 2 days ago and so far so good.  good tread :thumbsup:
> *


Been almost a year now and still no leak


----------



## bigbelly




----------



## 925rider

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 16 2011, 03:42 PM~19886410
> *Just pulled some tires off the D's today, one of the rims had electrical tape sealing the nipples.. :uh:
> *


Thought electrical tape was just to hold on worn out hubcaps. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## casper38

:thumbsup:


----------



## DanTheDaytonMan

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 6 2011, 08:36 PM~20031035
> *Thought electrical tape was just to hold on worn out hubcaps.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you did that too......... :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 6 2011, 09:36 PM~20031035
> *Thought electrical tape was just to hold on worn out hubcaps.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Just got it taken care of lil bit ago.. Sealed up 2 of the D's, and a Truspoke.. Did 1 coat over the nipples, let it dry for a few days, then did the final coat just now.. Even though ya don't see it once the tire is on, I like everything to look nice..


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

ttt


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

:thumbsup:


----------



## latinxs

i just did a pair before I sent them to get powder coated. Dude told be they bake them at 450 deg. Hope the seals on all the wheels dont just fall off. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SIXFOE

TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## lil_k85

Good topic I just did one of my wheels this topic helped a lot thanks


----------



## Boricua Customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA




----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Mar 28 2011, 11:52 PM~20206456
> *i just did a pair before I sent them to get powder coated.  Dude told be they bake them at 450 deg. Hope the seals on all the wheels dont just fall off.  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


They're leaving the wheels assembled and powdercoating them? Are you getting just the dish done or spokes/nips/hub? They should have to remove the seal to disassemble the wheels, powdercoat them, re-true the wheels, and reseal.


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 25 2011, 09:44 PM~20181636
> *Just got it taken care of lil bit ago.. Sealed up 2 of the D's, and a Truspoke.. Did 1 coat over the nipples, let it dry for a few days, then did the final coat just now.. Even though ya don't see it once the tire is on, I like everything to look nice..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlowlow

Is it worth trying to reseal over an existing seal to save a little work? Or a spot repair


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@May 6 2011, 11:14 PM~20500860
> *Is it worth trying to reseal over an existing seal to save a little work?  Or a spot repair
> *


No, just pull the old seal and reseal it rather than try to add more sealant over a tear since the original seal is already hardened as one piece.


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 7 2011, 12:50 AM~20501702
> *No, just pull the old seal and reseal it rather than try to add more sealant over a tear since the original seal is already hardened as one piece.
> *


X2


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## BigButta63

GOOD ASS TOPIC HOMIE BECAUSE THEY DO BUST HEADS RESEALING THOSE WHEELS AT TIRE SHOP BUT NOW FUCKEM!!!!:x:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s




----------



## harborareaPhil

T T T

working on a set


----------



## Wizzard

harborareaPhil said:


> T T T
> 
> working on a set


Good stuff.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

BUMP!!!


----------



## Foolish818

If u dont wanna do it urself a local shop should do it for no more than $50 a rim. I just had one done for $40 I figured it was worth it because ur still gonna have to pay for the material and pay a shop to take off then put back on the rim. Good luck homie


----------



## AGUILAR3

TTT


Bout to do a set of 26 spoke McLean bolt ons.


*EDIT 1: finished one*

Word of advice, Dont use a low powered air compresses to run your wire wheel. It took me about an hr to get to this point (scraping and grinding). I would have used a drill powered wire wheel but I didnt have it with me at the time.

BTW, there has got to be an easier way. How does WWK and Tru-Spoke remove every spec of sealant when rebuilding wheels?









*EDIT 2*

second time was a lot easier(1hr). Used a small screw driver to remove the majority of the seal then hit it with the wire wheel. Its still a bitch to remove if you don't have the right tools though.









*EDIT 3









*


----------



## DanielDucati

Dont you hate that when someone tries to fix a leak with fixaflat and then the rims starts looking like you pulled it out of some lake some where...(with all that rust)......



AGUILAR3 said:


> TTT
> 
> 
> Bout to do a set of 26 spoke McLean bolt ons.
> 
> 
> *EDIT 1: finished one*
> 
> Word of advice, Dont use a low powered air compresses to run your wire wheel. It took me about an hr to get to this point (scraping and grinding). I would have used a drill powered wire wheel but I didnt have it with me at the time.
> 
> BTW, there has got to be an easier way. How does WWK and Tru-Spoke remove every spec of sealant when rebuilding wheels?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT 2*
> 
> second time was a lot easier(1hr). Used a small screw driver to remove the majority of the seal then hit it with the wire wheel. Its still a bitch to remove if you don't have the right tools though.


----------



## AGUILAR3

DanielDucati said:


> Dont you hate that when someone tries to fix a leak with fixaflat and then the rims starts looking like you pulled it out of some lake some where...(with all that rust)......


That's exactly what I was thinking when I went to go pick these up yesterday.

It's OK though, I'm going to give them an oxalic acid bath to remove the majority of the rust.


----------



## STP_Scrapers

TTT... Just fixed a set and all are holding air:thumbsup:


----------



## Dylante63

gave it a go today used 3 tubes of silicone for 2 wheels


----------



## 8t4mc

im redoing 2 wheels today...Man that seal is a booger to get off.


----------



## JustCruisin

TTT


----------



## Dylante63

so mine sealed up perfectly been holding 70+ psi for over a week, shitty part though when i seated the bead on one of the tires the air went through the cords of the tire and left it with a hernia looking bubble on the side wall. but re-sealing worked great lol


----------



## Curtis Fisher

Love the topic im going to start my soon 
But off the topic do anyone know where I 
can find a place to buy spokes only im missing one


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Curtis Fisher said:


> Love the topic im going to start my soon
> But off the topic do anyone know where I
> can find a place to buy spokes only im missing one


*what size rim? i got a ton of extra chrome 13" spokes..... lmk.*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

*The best way to clean up the seal is a high speed drill with a cup wire wheel with the crimped wires.. not the straight wires... the crimped wires are stronger and last longer... 

note: you will be covered in the seal so wear some shitty clothes...*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Dylante63 said:


> so mine sealed up perfectly been holding 70+ psi for over a week, shitty part though when i seated the bead on one of the tires* the air went through the cords of the tire and left it with a hernia looking bubble on the side wall*. but re-sealing worked great lol


*replace your tire or it will blow!! That tire is unsafe...*


----------



## Dylante63

Ya its on the car but not planning on rolling it lol just trying to Find a matching tire. I couldnt believe it the tire was fine when i dismounted it.


----------



## Curtis Fisher

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *what size rim? i got a ton of extra chrome 13" spokes..... lmk.*


There 17" chrome just need 1 spoke


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Dylante63 said:


> Ya its on the car but not planning on rolling it lol just trying to Find a matching tire. I couldnt believe it the tire was fine when i dismounted it.


*yeah that sucks... it will still blow parked.. but as long as no ones around you will be fine.*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Curtis Fisher said:


> There 17" chrome just need 1 spoke


*sorry bro i only have 13" ones and i bet it would be too short.. talk to jd from zenith or any of the other wire wheel dealers...*


----------



## brn2ridelo

what will fix a flat (green slim) do to a spoke rim with leaky spokes


----------



## IamGaryFromUtah

I just finished resealing my spokes and there holding air pretty good! Great Topic!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati

brn2ridelo said:


> what will fix a flat (green slim) do to a spoke rim with leaky spokes


Dont use that stuff uso....seal it right the first time and it will last almost forever.......or untill someone that doesnt know what there doing tears up your seal mounting a tire.....


----------



## TAT2DAN

Two of mine were leaking. Resealed them yesterday. I'll find out if it worked in a couple days. :x:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

brn2ridelo said:


> what will fix a flat (green slim) do to a spoke rim with leaky spokes


*
I HEARD A GUY USED THEM AND IT MESSED UP HIS GOLD..... BVIOUSLY ITS GONNA LEAK TILL IT DRIES SO KEEP IN MIND ITS GONNA GET EVERYWHERE...*


----------



## DanielDucati

I resealed a set of wheels today with 100% Clear silicone that were sealed by another guy here in phoenix with 3M window urethane a month ago,and 3 of the wheels were leaking from 4 or more spokes........that stuff was hard to remove.........I know some like to use that stuff but I strongly recommend using 100% clear silicon......


----------



## IMPALA863




----------



## Wizzard

DanielDucati said:


> I resealed a set of wheels today with 100% Clear silicone that were sealed by another guy here in phoenix with 3M window urethane a month ago,and 3 of the wheels were leaking from 4 or more spokes........that stuff was hard to remove.........I know some like to use that stuff but I strongly recommend using 100% clear silicon......


:thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

DanielDucati said:


> I resealed a set of wheels today with 100% Clear silicone that were sealed by another guy here in phoenix with 3M window urethane a month ago,and 3 of the wheels were leaking from 4 or more spokes........that stuff was hard to remove.........I know some like to use that stuff but I strongly recommend using 100% clear silicon......


Just resealed a wheel that had that urethane crap on it last week. I'll never do it again. For all the work it was to get that stuff off of there, i should have just tossed the wheel when i seen it wasn't silicone. x2 for using 100% silicone.


----------



## IMPALA863

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Just resealed a wheel that had that urethane crap on it last week. I'll never do it again. For all the work it was to get that stuff off of there, i should have just tossed the wheel when i seen it wasn't silicone. x2 for using 100% silicone.


IS IT THIS KIND????


----------



## Dylante63

That's what I used been 3 months at 75 psi no leaks


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Yup, thats it. Clear or white, same stuff.


----------



## IMPALA863

Dylante63 said:


> That's what I used been 3 months at 75 psi no leaks





cashmoneyspeed said:


> Yup, thats it. Clear or white, same stuff.


IGHT THANKS FOR DA INFO,,TIME TO RESEAL ME A RIM


----------



## brn2ridelo

DanielDucati said:


> the silicone seal should look like this all the way around the wheel....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you've done the whole wheel just let it cure for 3 days and get the tire mounted on and roll..... I know some of us bitch about leaky wheels but its easy as hell to fix.....It should only take you about 30 to 40 minutes each wheel from start to finish........
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


I have 2 wheels I'm gona try this this weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *what size rim? i got a ton of extra chrome 13" spokes..... lmk.*


you still have spokes??i need 2 also need nipples if you have them pm me a price shipped to 92225


----------



## brn2ridelo

Do still have to take off the silicone around the nipple to?


----------



## SPOOK82

brn2ridelo said:


> Do still have to take off the silicone around the nipple to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> YEA REMOVE ALL THAT SILICONE OFF FROM AROUND THE NIPPLES OTHER WISE YOU WILL STILL GET A LEAK


----------



## DanielDucati

Try to use the clear 100% silicon, so if there's any air pockets you can see them........this morning Im resealing 2 that was resealed by someone else.....they did a ok job from what it looks like but when they mounted the tire and inflated it air started leaking because of an air pocket on 3 spokes.....with black silicon you can not see below the surface....thats why I only use clear silicon now..:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo

DanielDucati said:


> Try to use the clear 100% silicon, so if there's any air pockets you can see them........this morning Im resealing 2 that was resealed by someone else.....they did a ok job from what it looks like but when they mounted the tire and inflated it air started leaking because of an air pocket on 3 spokes.....with black silicon you can not see below the surface....thats why I only use clear silicon now..:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## THEBOXX

ttt


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> ok so i did mine here's my get down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made a little work set up with 1 of my kids basket's :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cut a section out then got the screwdriver and pried under the rest of the seal so i can get a grip on it and it just started pealing off :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so just got a little bit of cleaning2 do :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the tools :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rim all cleaned up & the Ceral of choice :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rim all sealed up :cheesy:
> brought it in the house so it could set up for a couple days :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well i will check back in a couple days when i get it aired up 2 see if it all good
> :thumbsup:   :thumbsup:


*PICS ARE FROM DEC 2010
*JUST STOPPING BYE CHECKING IN HAVE NOT BEEN ON THIS TOPIC IN A WHILE 
WELL LIKE I SAID B4 THE KEY WORD 
DONE RIGHT
CAUSE DID MINE *DEC 2010* AND STILL UP AND RUNNING 
GOOD TOPIC
:thumbsup:


----------



## 85bluboy

What will happen if you just silicon right over top of old seal? Just like 1 tube of it and smooth out?


----------



## SPOOK82

85bluboy said:


> What will happen if you just silicon right over top of old seal? Just like 1 tube of it and smooth out?


thats just half assing it and the rim will still leak 
best thing to do is take it all down and start fresh so it can hold up and be problem free


----------



## 1ezapata90

wrapped a wheel wit like 5 layers of duct tape and a lil bit of bead sealer and havent had any problems!!:biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82

1ezapata90 said:


> wrapped a wheel wit like 5 layers of duct tape and a lil bit of bead sealer and havent had any problems!!:biggrin:


:ugh:


----------



## CadillacTom

Just found out I got a leak. Will be doing this fix shortly. Thanks for the hook-up, OG's:thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63

NOT SURE IF THIS HAS ALREADY BEEN COVERED IN THIS TREAD BUT,ONE OTHER THING THAT I'VE COME ACROSS IN THE PAST,IS WHEN YOU'RE RESEALING A WIRE WHEEL,IF YOU GO TOO FAR OUT ON THE ACTUAL SEAL(PUT TOO MUCH MATERIAL)YOU'RE ACTUALLY TAKING AWAY FROM THE DROP ZONE FOR THE TIRE,THUS MAKING IT HARDER WHEN YOU'RE TRYING TO SALVAGE A TIRE WHEN DISMOUNTING..JUS MY 2CENTS WORTH,HOPE THE INFO HELPS,PEACE..


SPOOK82 said:


> thats just half assing it and the rim will still leak
> best thing to do is take it all down and start fresh so it can hold up and be problem free


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

SPOOK82 said:


> :ugh:


:facepalm::rofl:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Great TOPIC by Mr. Ducati,

Something went wrong, however, and went "OFF TOPIC!!!" after this. 

:happysad:


----------



## motecarlosean

put a inner tube in it tom 10 bucks on ebay


CadillacTom said:


> Just found out I got a leak. Will be doing this fix shortly. Thanks for the hook-up, OG's:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL

this thread should be good till the wheels fall off... :h5:

another thing to keep in mind is when you go get the tires replaced, be sure to tell you tire man to be careful when he pushes down on the old tire. that's how the silicone usually get's damaged.


----------



## Payazo.Funk

Ttt


----------



## Shortdog93

ttt


----------



## lowlowlow

Is this the best product to use? I like the idea of using clear silicone to check for bubbles too.



DanielDucati said:


> Alright to all you thats ever had a wire wheel that has leaked air ,(god knows I have)this is for you,This method apply's to all wire wheels,from Zenith's,Daytons to china's and all similar wire wheels.......ok here we go....
> 
> Alright ,I got this rim that leaks air from 4 different places ,and you can find where it leaks very easy,just make sure the tire is air'd up and splash some soap and water on the spokes and from where its leaking it will start blowing bubbles.
> 
> 
> the silicon seal came off pretty easy but thats because someone else did a real shitty job as you can tell(but normally you would use a wire brush wheel on a grinder to remove the seal,Its messy but easy).
> 
> 
> Here is the wire wheel with the silicone cleaned completely off.
> 
> You will need 2 tubes of GE 100% silicone and a cauking gun....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a empty cerial box (You'll see why in a monent)
> 
> What you wanna do is cut the carboard out the same shape as the center of the wire wheel where the nipples are.
> 
> .....
> 
> ....
> 
> make sure the cardboard cut out is close enough to the nipple but not touching them..


----------



## Erik64SS

Haven‘t red the whole topic...just the first page!!

I have one spoke that leaks....the seal is done pretty shitty too.

Is a inner tube also a easy fix or is it neccessary to remove the old seal on the spot and refix it??

Thanks


----------



## blue57

G2G_Al said:


> Battery powered corking gun...LIKE A BOSS


----------



## blue57

1ezapata90 said:


> wrapped a wheel wit like 5 layers of duct tape and a lil bit of bead sealer and havent had any problems!!:biggrin:


then did freeway power hops at 80...all sweet...no problems, I trusted that duct tape would hold...the key was only use a lil bit of bead sealer :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

ttt


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Here's how i do it... wire wheeled off the seal and then applied the window weld... waited over night and then it was ready.

wire wheel to take old seal off
3m Window weld
caulking gun
bondo spreader
and razor blade


----------



## BUD

TTT went to mount some new tires on some road spokes I bought and found a blown tube and duct tape sealing one of the rims...lol


----------



## 898949

How has this worked for you?? Is it worth doing to prevent future leaks?



BrownAzt3ka said:


> Here's how i do it... wire wheeled off the seal and then applied the window weld... waited over night and then it was ready.
> 
> wire wheel to take old seal off
> 3m Window weld
> caulking gun
> bondo spreader
> and razor blade


----------



## hernandeznoi

im gonna try this


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Low&SlowTx said:


> How has this worked for you?? Is it worth doing to prevent future leaks?


it works excellent... A $20 tube of urethane is worth savung yourself the headaches and troubles of leaking wheels


----------



## cwb4eva

well got my tire broke down, used drill got off seal.. watt a bitch.. cleaned with acetone.. ran bead of silicone will post pics.. hope it worksuffin:


----------



## Napa-Matt

Just picked up a set of kandy blue 13's, one had been resealed and the other three had tubes. I sliced the seals and pulled them off, they came off pretty clean too. Im gonna try to reseal all 4 of them tomorrow. Should I go with the clear silicone or the black window weld by 3m?


----------



## cwb4eva

heres mine 100% clear silicone.. will post with tire mounted


----------



## Napa-Matt

cwb4eva said:


> View attachment 552687
> heres mine 100% clear silicone.. will post with tire mounted


I went with the clear silicone and it worked pretty good. I havent mounted the tires yet though. Have you mounted yours yet? any trouble?


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:just siliconed mines today....used clear silicone, gonna get it mounted on friday...hope i did it right:x:


----------



## CuZiN PauL

sick topic !! TTT


----------



## biscayne

a friend of mine just bought a 63 biscayne, and man we tried everything, even liquid nails, lmao, but i think this weekend we r doing the black silicone, on all 4 rims, real helpfull ppl,,Thanxx,desde Laredo TX


----------



## MODELA30

I HAVE DONE THOSE MANY TIME BUT I DO BELEAVE THAT THE SILICONE WOULD BE TO THICK FOR IT TO COMPLETELY CURE. DO THE SPOKE TOP WHERE THE NIPPLES THREAD ON TO THE SPOKE FIRST LET IT DRY A DAY THEN DO THE RESSESED AREA AROUND THE NIPPLE THE NEXT DAY. YOU WILL SEE THAT THE SPOKE TOP IS ALLREADY DRY, FINISH THE NIPPLE RESSESED AREA LET IT SIT ANOTHER DAY THEN GO AND SILICONE THE WHOLE THING LET IT DRY AND YOU ARE GOOD TO GO. IT TAKES 3 DAYS BUT YOU KNOW ITS CURED OR DRY. THE URATHANE IS TO HARD IT WILL CRACK IN THE LONG RUN BECAUSE SPOKE WHEELS DO FLEX LIKE ANY OTHER WHEEL WHEN PUT TO THE TEST SO I WOULD STICK TO SILICONE BECAUSE IT HAS FLEXABLE PROPERTIES Knuck From Indiana.


----------



## regallowlow187

good info, I resealed one bout a month ago still holdin up


----------



## lonnie

Need a topic on how to respoke and then seal


----------



## southsyde64

ttt


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

uffin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

lonnie said:


> Need a topic on how to respoke and then seal


You wuld have to make a system to tru them


----------



## [email protected]

I did this repair with 100% clear silicone. I applied it in the nipples first, then once it dried, I put around whole rim. I let that dry for about 11 days. Upon getting tire mounted, the silicone peeled rite off. I prepped and cleaned the rim really good. Now I'm need to try something else that bonds to the steel really good. Is it best to use a urethane sealant, or a polyurethane sealant? Also, I was told the wires I have are real daytons, but.......they are pretty old and I see no Dayton stamps or serial numbers. I did see a stamp inside the rim, 14x7 made in the usa 7002 and a few other numbers. Nipples are all lined up facing one way around all rims.........and ideas? Inbox please, thanks carnales.


----------



## [email protected]

TTT


----------



## [email protected]

Bump


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

[email protected] said:


> I did this repair with 100% clear silicone. I applied it in the nipples first, then once it dried, I put around whole rim. I let that dry for about 11 days. Upon getting tire mounted, the silicone peeled rite off. I prepped and cleaned the rim really good. Now I'm need to try something else that bonds to the steel really good. Is it best to use a urethane sealant, or a polyurethane sealant? Also, I was told the wires I have are real daytons, but.......they are pretty old and I see no Dayton stamps or serial numbers. I did see a stamp inside the rim, 14x7 made in the usa 7002 and a few other numbers. Nipples are all lined up facing one way around all rims.........and ideas? Inbox please, thanks carnales.


I have never had good luck with using silicone... i recommend using windshield urethane.... 3m window weld is sold at most autoparts...


as far as dayton stamps you can check the back of the hub... should be stamped 225c 225a etc... also pre stamped daytons have signatures etched on the inside rim of quality inspectors?


----------



## DanielDucati

Dont use that 3m shit,I know it has worked for some but spokes flex and Ive had to fix 6 wheels in the last year because someone told them to use window urathane.....its a bitch to remove.......every person that I have resealed there wheels with 100% clear silicon have never had a problem up to date(oldest set ive done was 9 years ago and its still holding up strong with 100% silicon).......its up to you but theres a strong reason why OG Zeniths ,Dayton Wire Wheels, and Wire Wheel King use silicon....cuz it works...


----------



## RO68RAG

DanielDucati said:


> Dont use that 3m shit,I know it has worked for some but spokes flex and Ive had to fix 6 wheels in the last year because someone told them to use window urathane.....its a bitch to remove.......every person that I have resealed there wheels with 100% clear silicon have never had a problem up to date(oldest set ive done was 9 years ago and its still holding up strong with 100% silicon).......its up to you but theres a strong reason why OG Zeniths ,Dayton Wire Wheels, and Wire Wheel King use silicon....cuz it works...


A BRO WHAT BRAND DO YOU RECOMMEND? THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## [email protected]

Well, ok. Just finished cleaning the last wheel. So ones says to use window weld other says no. I used 100% silicone on the one wheel and it didn't work. Rim was clean as hell, not sure what went wrong. Do I need to sand the rim thru the whole middle or hit it with a die grinder with an 80 grit pad....so it will bond? What brand silicone do u recommend and what did you do exactly to prep the wheel? I was hoping to seal tomorrow so maybe they would b ready by Saturday. And the set of wheels I just received from OG, has a really hard type sealant, like a whitish/light grey color.


----------



## [email protected]

By the way, thanks to both of yall for info.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

DanielDucati said:


> Dont use that 3m shit,I know it has worked for some but spokes flex and Ive had to fix 6 wheels in the last year because someone told them to use window urathane.....its a bitch to remove.......every person that I have resealed there wheels with 100% clear silicon have never had a problem up to date(oldest set ive done was 9 years ago and its still holding up strong with 100% silicon).......its up to you but theres a strong reason why OG Zeniths ,Dayton Wire Wheels, and Wire Wheel King use silicon....cuz it works...


silicone is cheaper than urethane as well..... Once i repair with urethane i never have to reseal the wheels again.. Its all in the prep like you say.


Wonder why the JD zeniths always leaked........ 



Theres pros and cons to both... urethane is much stonger and durable... any little tear in the silicone and its shot... In the end its personal preference..


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

[email protected] said:


> Well, ok. Just finished cleaning the last wheel. So ones says to use window weld other says no. I used 100% silicone on the one wheel and it didn't work. Rim was clean as hell, not sure what went wrong. Do I need to sand the rim thru the whole middle or hit it with a die grinder with an 80 grit pad....so it will bond? What brand silicone do u recommend and what did you do exactly to prep the wheel? I was hoping to seal tomorrow so maybe they would b ready by Saturday. And the set of wheels I just received from OG, has a really hard type sealant, like a whitish/light grey color.


you really should use degreaser to clean off all oils from fingers, and old sealants etc..


Either one you choose should be good to go overnight!


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. 




DanielDucati said:


> the silicone seal should look like this all the way around the wheel....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you've done the whole wheel just let it cure for 3 days and get the tire mounted on and roll..... I know some of us bitch about leaky wheels but its easy as hell to fix.....It should only take you about 30 to 40 minutes each wheel from start to finish........
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati

RO68RAG said:


> A BRO WHAT BRAND DO YOU RECOMMEND? THANKS IN ADVANCE!


G.E. Brand 100% Clear Silicon........$3 @ Walmart....


----------



## DanielDucati

You mentioned you peeled off the silicon after it dried.......only way that happens is if there is some type of oil underneath it....when you reseal the wheel do it all at once.....dont just do the nipples and let dry then apply to the whole wheel.............do it all at once..........apply on the nipples then reaseal the whole wheel at the same time(dry in the sun for 3 days)......a china wheel should take a tube and a half(because of the 3/8's socket head on the nipple).........a Dayton Wire Wheel should only take one tube(because its a flat head nipple) to reseal......Also use a Degreaser or Dawn Dishwashing soap(((Ive had same great results with both))) to clean the entire area..... and a air compressor to blow dry the area......


[email protected] said:


> Well, ok. Just finished cleaning the last wheel. So ones says to use window weld other says no. I used 100% silicone on the one wheel and it didn't work. Rim was clean as hell, not sure what went wrong. Do I need to sand the rim thru the whole middle or hit it with a die grinder with an 80 grit pad....so it will bond? What brand silicone do u recommend and what did you do exactly to prep the wheel? I was hoping to seal tomorrow so maybe they would b ready by Saturday. And the set of wheels I just received from OG, has a really hard type sealant, like a whitish/light grey color.


----------



## RO68RAG

DanielDucati said:


> G.E. Brand 100% Clear Silicon........$3 @ Walmart....


THANKS!


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

DanielDucati said:


> Alright to all you thats ever had a wire wheel that has leaked air ,(god knows I have)this is for you,This method apply's to all wire wheels,from Zenith's,Daytons to china's and all similar wire wheels.......ok here we go....
> 
> Alright ,I got this rim that leaks air from 4 different places ,and you can find where it leaks very easy,just make sure the tire is air'd up and splash some soap and water on the spokes and from where its leaking it will start blowing bubbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the silicon seal came off pretty easy but thats because someone else did a real shitty job as you can tell(but normally you would use a wire brush wheel on a grinder to remove the seal,Its messy but easy).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the wire wheel with the silicone cleaned completely off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will need 2 tubes of GE 100% silicone and a cauking gun....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a empty cerial box (You'll see why in a monent)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you wanna do is cut the carboard out the same shape as the center of the wire wheel where the nipples are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make sure the cardboard cut out is close enough to the nipple but not touching them..


Dont hurt to try this now that I need it done and good lookout


----------



## slameds10

how do i get all of the old crap out from around the spoke head. and do i need to take take the old stuff out from inside the head. thanks


----------



## 62ssrag

its a agood idea to scuff area that will recieve the silicon use can use a scotch brite pad so the silicon has somrthing to bite and degrease area. also dont touch the cleaned area with your bare hands so you dont contaminate.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

slameds10 said:


> how do i get all of the old crap out from around the spoke head. and do i need to take take the old stuff out from inside the head. thanks


use a wire brush on a drill.. it works great.. but its messy as hell.


----------



## White-n-Blk S10

Picked up a set of 20's for my daily driver back in January for $100. Rims were clean but the kid sold them because he saw the seal had chips and didn't want them anymore. I used the GE 100% Silicone, but the kind that bonds to metal (grey in color). To clean I used a large flathead screwdriver, a grinder with a wire brush on it, and a smaller flathead to get in between and around the nipples. Resealed them like the first post mentioned then i doubled up where the nipples were just to be safe that there weren't any pinholes where air could get through. Already had tires so I got them mounted and I've been riding on them since.


----------



## bigskoobsz

TTT


----------



## marcocutty

TTT


----------



## red_ghost

I just had a wheel leak. Mine do not have silicone on them. Its some brittle hard white stuff. Is that urethane? Its a bitch to remove. I got a lot of it off with a heat gun and a screw driver, but plan on spending some more time on it tomorrow. Also, will using a wire wheel cause any of the gold plating to peel off the nipples?


----------



## 406MT64

thank you for this thread, helped me out


----------



## visionquest23

can use inner tubes as a back up


----------



## Mr.lincoln

Gonna try it latee on today hope it works for me


----------



## OldDrop

What's up, I got a wire wheel hooked up to a air compressor. What y'all use to strip off the old seal, mines hard as a rock. With just the wire wheel it's gonna take forever. Acetone, silicone remover, is one better than the other or something.


----------



## White-n-Blk S10

I just took it off with a large flathead. Then a small one to get inside and around the nips


----------



## Dylante63

red_ghost said:


> I just had a wheel leak. Mine do not have silicone on them. Its some brittle hard white stuff. Is that urethane? Its a bitch to remove. I got a lot of it off with a heat gun and a screw driver, but plan on spending some more time on it tomorrow. Also, will using a wire wheel cause any of the gold plating to peel off the nipples?


I did a brand new china for buddy that was leaking. It was just as you describe, hard as a rock it was bitch to get it all off.


----------



## OldDrop

Yeah it's gonna come off with wire wheel, had to get regulator for compressor it wasn't holding enough psi. When I get back to it should take about an hour, give or take.


----------



## Black Out

Just had my tires removed. Gonna try to reseal mine once it warms up a bit.


----------



## TXRYDER

I did my 20 year old D's about 3 years ago and have not had any issues. I used the black silicone then covered it with Gorilla Tape, then another layer of silicone.


----------



## DanielDucati

everytime someone local comes to me to reseal there wheel I just point them here!!TTT


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Easiest way to remove the seal is to use a wire wheel, if you say "Its gonna take forever" then obviously you're trying to rush it, or you're doing it wrong..

If you don't have time then dont even try to do this... this process takes easily overnight for the seals to cure...

Taking a Wire wheel to the seal should take 10-15 minutes at the longest using a drill, give or take on the use of the wire wheel. i use the knotted wire wheels theyre longer lasting and grabb better.


----------



## Black Out

Resealed mine about 3 weeks ago. had new tires mounted last week and they seem to be good.


----------



## Duez

I used this stuff. It looks good but it says 7 days to fully cure. It's been a day and a half and it's still soft. It was harder than shit to squeeze it out of the tube too. Stuff is thick. Got it for $6 at Lowes and used 1 tube to do a 13.


----------



## Duez

Duez said:


> I used this stuff. It looks good but it says 7 days to fully cure. It's been a day and a half and it's still soft. It was harder than shit to squeeze it out of the tube too. Stuff is thick. Got it for $6 at Lowes and used 1 tube to do a 13.


I waited three days before mounting my tires, it either wasn't long enough or wasn't thick enough because the 50 psi pushed the sealant into the nipple and made a spoke leak.

I broke the bead with my harbor freight tire changer and put a little more sealant in there to plug the hole. 

.


----------



## DanielDucati

let us know how it holds up........i seen it at home depot.


----------



## Duez

Don't recommend it. I cut a little piece off to reseal around a spoke and it was a bitch to get off but it came off in one piece. Sticks better to itself than it does to the rim. Stuff is strong though.


----------



## 75HouseofGlass

man i love this thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stuckey126

This thread is right on time. I was going to roll this weekend and my tire won't hold air. Thanx for all the input. 
Oh yea, make this thread a Sticky


----------



## DanielDucati

Duez said:


> Don't recommend it. I cut a little piece off to reseal around a spoke and it was a bitch to get off but it came off in one piece. Sticks better to itself than it does to the rim. Stuff is strong though.


Thanks for letting us know..was that stuff like that window urithane?


----------



## Duez

DanielDucati said:


> Thanks for letting us know..was that stuff like that window urithane?


I'venever used the window urethane. It failing was my fault the first time and I only waited 1 day the second time, I'm sure it would work if you put a thick coat and let it site for a week. When it's cured it feels the same as the one they came with but when you scrape it off it doesn't break apart like the factory seal.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Best thing to do is wait to let it cure completely. 

Window urethane dries overnight. Thats why i use it.. I have had terrible luck with silicone..

widow weld costs me about $10 a tube thru the local glass place.. so only a couple bucks more than the stuff you used... 


and in the end Time is money, Do it once with urethane and be done with it.. but everyone to they're own...


----------



## timlemos

I had the sealant sandblasted off and it came off perfect. He said he did a little at a time so that the rim didn't get to hot.


----------



## Duez

Duez said:


> I used this stuff. It looks good but it says 7 days to fully cure. It's been a day and a half and it's still soft. It was harder than shit to squeeze it out of the tube too. Stuff is thick. Got it for $6 at Lowes and used 1 tube to do a 13.


 ^^This shit sucks. It works fine at 35psi but even after a couple weeks as soon as I put 50 psi in it, it leaked. It stays too soft.


----------



## Duez

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Best thing to do is wait to let it cure completely.
> 
> Window urethane dries overnight. Thats why i use it.. I have had terrible luck with silicone..
> 
> widow weld costs me about $10 a tube thru the local glass place.. so only a couple bucks more than the stuff you used...
> 
> 
> and in the end Time is money, Do it once with urethane and be done with it.. but everyone to they're own...


Is that the everybody price at a chain or just something you get from a local place. Window weld is $25 a tube here. I'm not dropping over $100 to reseal $200 rims.


----------



## DanielDucati

If you've had bad luck with clear 100% silicon its due to the fact of not prepping the wheel correctly or not enough clear silicon being apply'd.....I still have wheels that I resealed over 10 years ago that dont leak...and a set on my cuzzo's show car that I resealed 15 years ago that are still going strong.....use what works for you but I have never had any wheels that ive resealed come back leaking air....Just like anything else its all in the prep work.:thumbsup: Much love to all the carnales!!


----------



## White-n-Blk S10

X2 on the prep work. I used 100% silicon and haven't had any issues.


----------



## Duez

I picked up some 100% silicone today from Walmart. $5 a tube its clear though, they didn't have the black.


----------



## DanielDucati

Duez said:


> I picked up some 100% silicone today from Walmart. $5 a tube its clear though, they didn't have the black.


:h5: What a coincidence.... me too................I got to reseal a xlaced set of 13's for a buddy of mine......I also picked up a set of travelstars for myself......$160 at pepboys all day,cant beat that price!!!


----------



## Duez

Nice that's the same one I got. Wasn't sure if it was the right one.


----------



## Duez

That locktite shit was hard to get off. It was still gummy the silicone went on a lot smoother than the polyurethane and seemed to fill around the nipples better.


----------



## DROOPZ

Flexseal also a great solution, give it a couple hours and slap your yantz back on.. all good!


----------



## White-n-Blk S10

Just make sure you let the silicon set. It'll take a couple days to fully settle


----------



## DROOPZ

O Yea! I think it says 24hrs to fully cure


----------



## Duez

Its been 2 days and its still pretty squishy. Does it not set as hard as the urethane?


----------



## DanielDucati

Duez said:


> Its been 2 days and its still pretty squishy. Does it not set as hard as the urethane?


 It takes between 3 to 5 days to fully cure.(depending on temperature outside/inside)....and no it will not set as hard as the urathane but it will set close enough.


----------



## Duez

It was 105 today and I had my rim sitting in the sun. Hopefully I can mount it tomorrow.


----------



## White-n-Blk S10

It'll stay squishy/rubbery. As long as it's not wet to where you can poke your finger through it you should be good after 3 or so days


----------



## Duez

Its pretty solid in some spots I'll probably try mounting the tire later today.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

72 hours or more and you're good to mount the tire. Any less with 100% silicone and it can leak. It'll stay soft but won't have any squish to it.


----------



## Duez

Got 50lbs in it and stuck it in water. Didn't see any bubbles hopefully it holds up.


----------



## DanielDucati

Duez said:


> Got 50lbs in it and stuck it in water. Didn't see any bubbles hopefully it holds up.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Link6381

Hey everyone, hope you guys can help me on this...

I have read thru this entire thread, and have used your procedure before on some wires with success. Now I have a set of vintage wheels, they're very rare and were only offered for 1978/'79, after that, Cadillac switched to USA Appliance wheels. Anyhow, mine were made in England by Dunlop in 1978 for Cadillac on the Gen1 Seville Elegante'. So now, many people tell me they MUST run with inner tubes only. Wanted you guys to take a look and see what you think. The center area is no problem to seal with silicone and Gorilla tape. Problem is the outer nipples are near bead area, so I'm worried that I cant use the same procedure because of the location. I was planning to fill the dimples with silicone after wire brushing, let dry few days and seal with strip of heavy duty black gorilla tape avoiding the bead section. Gorilla makes a crazy-strong version with mesh backing and stickiest glue ever (sticks to brick, concrete, anything). 

As you'll see in the pics, someone (or the factory) previously had a vinyl/tape type seal in the center, and on 1 wheel someone used electrical tape on the bead area. 2 of the wheels have heavy rust on the bead row of nipples. I am now waiting for new spokes/nipples to arrive for bad & missing ones. Then, I was going to use drill wire brush on the rust, then use a rust converter spray to turn to a black smooth surface. (used before on star wires inside rust and works great) then silicone, then gorilla tape. I hate the idea to run tubes on these.

I see most of you guys run wheels that only have the center nipples, but there has to be some people with vintage rims, or FWD style, which would also have the row of nipples right near the bead like these.





















Any help or ideas would be great. Thanks much!


----------



## Chingo

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Great topic!! Cleaned my leaky wheel last night and sealing it today.. Will be using 100% Silicone as recommended! Wish me luck!!


----------



## Duez

Duez said:


> Got 50lbs in it and stuck it in water. Didn't see any bubbles hopefully it holds up.


Over a month with no issues. :thumbsup:


----------



## White-n-Blk S10




----------



## Roadstir

I've got a '71 280SL that came with Zenith wire wheels and tubes. After having a sidewall blow out the other night I took it to Merchants Tire and they said they can't mount a tubed tire because of company policy. My question is: If the rims were originally designed for tubed tires can I still use your sealing method? Or is it only for tubeless rims that are leaking?

Thanks~


----------



## LOWELLRIDER

[ATTACH=
Here's how I do it. Tape it up tight with cardboard and use a shop vac to create suction. 
You can see the sealant dimple in on top of the nipples that weren't air tight


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Cool


----------



## tmack6

I know this is an old thread. I went thru every page searching for an answer for my problem. I just bought a set of 20 fwd wires for my lincoln Mark 8. Standards wont work in that size because they poke too much. My car is bagged so I really needed them to tuck. 

The collective opionion of everyone is to use either GE 100% or windshield sealant. This is where I get confused. The set of spokes on the lip currently has a different sealant than the rear set. Its white and really firm. The rear row looks like black silicon. Which kind of sealant is best for my application.


----------



## 3whlcmry

Ive used the clear ge 100% silicone from lowes and it worked perfectly 0 leaks


----------



## tmack6

Here's a pic of the area I'm talking about. The bead is covered in what looks like body filler. These fwds are super clean and ID like to get some use out of them.


----------



## del toro

tmack6 said:


> View attachment 1598817
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the area I'm talking about. The bead is covered in what looks like body filler. These fwds are super clean and ID like to get some use out of them.
> 
> View attachment 1598825


GO TO UR LOCAL AUTO PAINT SUPPLY STORE THAT'S A URETHANE SEALER IT'S USED TO PUT TOGETHER BODY PANELS IT DRIES REALLY FIRM EVEN MORE THAN THE WINDOW WELD ,3M MAKES IT,EVERCOAT MAKES SOME WITH DIFFERENT DRYING WORK WINDOWS FAST,MEDIUM & SLOW


----------



## tmack6

Stripped the first one of sealer.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

3whlcmry said:


> Ive used the clear ge 100% silicone from lowes and it worked perfectly 0 leaks


Same here. 100% silicone and I've never had to reseal.


----------



## LOWELLRIDER

I agree with del toro. The two part stuff would be better on that outer lip since the bead of the tire rests there. If the silicone gets torqued from the tire bead it might separate. Otherwise on regular rims I just use silicone. 
I think napa auto parts sells valvoline brand two parts. I've used it, good product. It's called Pliogrip high body sealer


----------



## tmack6

Found these Daytons on a MG site. The first pic shows how dayton sealed them. The second and third is how he resealed them.


----------



## tmack6

Finally finished stripping the old sealer off. I went kinda over board on cleaning them up but I really do not want to do this again. 95% of folks on here stay away from from fwd wires so I went on the vintage European car forums and dug around for info. A lot of those guys who have tubless lip laced dayton wires agreed that urethane window adhesive is the way to go. I saw it come up on this thread a few times too. The guys over there said that the seam sealer actually becomes brittle over time and will lift as the spokes push and pull while in motion. This movement creates a cavity similar to how memore foam pillows act when you press down on one. Once the cavity is there then moisture will usually make a fissure leading to the edge of the seal causing a leak. 

The only reason why the seam sealer is used is because it will not move when the tire is mounted. The get around this the euro guys recommended doing like lowelrider did and apply vacuum to the nipples as the urethane is applied. Once that's done then lay another layer or two on top and then wrap it in metal tape to allow the tire to slip over without disturbing the seal. That's the route I'm gonna take and I'll report back if it works.


----------



## TraviesoAZ

I know I am happy to find this easy reseal out I got a OG truespoke to reseal


----------



## 512Dogg

Is this the correct silicone?


----------



## ekserio

I've used that one. the clear and black and they both work great. No leaks, you just have to be patient cleaning and letting them dry. At least 3 days to dry. The next ones I do I will let sit for a lot longer.

I did a set about 3-4 months ago. no leaks so i thought everything was good. I had the tire removed and the rim was moist ant rusted inside (tru spoke). the silicone looked like it shrunk a lot. It was harder more like rubber. It wasn't bad, but it looked like any moisture in the silicone was released into the tire and didn't have anywhere to go. So like I said, next time I'm going to let it dry for more like a week 5-7 days just in case.


----------



## davidlopez490

Thnk.z fr the tip.. I hav a nice rim just sit.n here..tht has a leak.. thy want 100$ to fit it.. why when I can get a new rim at tht price..wit silicone. . Now I hav a spare..


----------



## maclcky1

Hey guys I went through all the pages. I am going to reseal my wheels can you guys give me some updates on your wheels and how they're holding up. Good look


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

maclcky1 said:


> Hey guys I went through all the pages. I am going to reseal my wheels can you guys give me some updates on your wheels and how they're holding up. Good look


All of the ones i resealed are still holding air. Currently have 2 resealed wheels on a car that i resealed 5-7 years ago. This is the fix posted on here, clean all the old seal off, wait at least a few days for the silicone to harden, and youll be good.


----------



## maclcky1

cashmoneyspeed said:


> All of the ones i resealed are still holding air. Currently have 2 resealed wheels on a car that i resealed 5-7 years ago. This is the fix posted on here, clean all the old seal off, wait at least a few days for the silicone to harden, and youll be good.


&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;thanks


----------



## maclcky1

What type of silicone did you use


----------



## DanielDucati

maclcky1 said:


> What type of silicone did you use


Use the GE Clear 100% Silicon....Walmart $3 each tube....I sealed a set for my brother 15 years back and there still holding air......If you prep it right it should last for a good 20 years or more....


----------



## maclcky1

DanielDucati said:


> Use the GE Clear 100% Silicon....Walmart $3 each tube....I sealed a set for my brother 15 years back and there still holding air......If you prep it right it should last for a good 20 years or more....


Thanks bro


----------



## caddy4yaass

Im doing 5 72s. Does everyone pick all the old silicone out of each nipple?


----------



## DanielDucati

caddy4yaass said:


> Im doing 5 72s. Does everyone pick all the old silicone out of each nipple?


 I use 2 different sizes of wire wheels on a drill to remove "all" of the old silicon,works way faster than trying to scrape it or dig into it with a flat tip of some sort....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

X2 i use a cone shaped wire brush and a round wire brush on a drill to get all the old seal off


----------



## caddy4yaass

Well i used a cone wire wheel on a grinder. Blasted most of it off.. but it still left some on there. So i spent 4 hours cleaning each nipple with a tiny screwdriver...:around:


----------



## LOWELLRIDER

caddy4yaass said:


> Well i used a cone wire wheel on a grinder. Blasted most of it off.. but it still left some on there. So i spent 4 hours cleaning each nipple with a tiny screwdriver...:around:


Your wheels look good. I'm kind of a perfectionist so I picked it all out too. I use a combo, I start with one of those cheap slide out cutters they sell at the hardware stores for $1.00 it's like a cheap exacto razor. Once I've cut out what I can I pop out the remainder with a pick tool. 
When I apply the new silicone I set the wheel in a milk crate and have my homie turn the wheel so can just focus on spreading the silicone smooth.


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT.. good topic. Going to attempt to reseal a wheel for the first time.. Looks like it was poorly sealed. Got the tire pulled off at work. I noticed right away the sealant was lifting on the edges and it pealed right off. So, I gotta find myself a milk crate and some sealant. Going to look for the windshield urethane, but if I can't find that then I'll go with the GE stuff.. So, windshield stuff is at the hardware store?.. Is it in a caulking tube like the silicone? Anyway, really surprised this hasent been pinned.. Thanks for all the info


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Use 100% silicone. Both the silicone for wheels and windshield urethane for windows are in tubes.


----------



## SERIOUS

Re seal went well.. Just have to let it sit for a few days to cure.. I ended up using a clear silicone mostly because that particular brand stated that it would adhere to chrome. I also went ahead and used an abrasive wheel on my dremel to scuff the surface where the seal would go. To give it some "tooth" for the silicone to grab. We'll see in a few days when get the tire remounted


----------



## Bad Intentions 65

what do I do where there should be an air valve put one in before i reseal or after ?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Bad Intentions 65 said:


> what do I do where there should be an air valve put one in before i reseal or after ?


It doesn't matter. The seal is around the spoke locations, air valve hole is in the dish.


----------



## Bad Intentions 65

can you post a pic of what it should look like around the valve mine looks really close i have some old school Zeniths and the valve hole is right there


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

I dont have a wheel with tire off right now but basically all your doing is replacing the factory seal thats over the valley where the spokes sit. It comes close to the valve stem but don't put silicone under where the stem goes. Use a marker, straw, or similar in the hole if you feel the need.


----------



## Bad Intentions 65

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I dont have a wheel with tire off right now but basically all your doing is replacing the factory seal thats over the valley where the spokes sit. It comes close to the valve stem but don't put silicone under where the stem goes. Use a marker, straw, or similar in the hole if you feel the need.


thanks bro I'll give it a shot. i plan on using Steele air valves and i know they have gaskets i guess thats why i was wondering about it


----------



## Deimos666

If you might make a mess, just install the valve after the sealer dries, leave enough room around the hole for it though so the stem can seal properly, you don't want the silicone under it. No sense in installing a valve and trying to pick silicone out of the hole if you make a mess, but probably won't hurt either way.


----------



## Bad Intentions 65

DanielDucati said:


> the silicone seal should look like this all the way around the wheel....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you've done the whole wheel just let it cure for 3 days and get the tire mounted on and roll..... I know some of us bitch about leaky wheels but its easy as hell to fix.....It should only take you about 30 to 40 minutes each wheel from start to finish........
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Damn bro 30-40 min ? i ised my buffer with wire wheel for 30 min and there is still silicone around and inside the nipps probaly take a few hours to pick all that out ? how clean is clean?


----------



## stevenjohnson504

My attempt failed


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Took some wheels in to get new tires put on and the tire guy gouged the damn seal. 



Cleaned it up as usual by scraping away big pieces with a flathead screwdriver, then a 2" wire wheel on a drill. 20 minutes to do, then sealed with 1 1/4 tube of 100% silicone, and let dry for 7 days. 



Seal was probably 15 years old, shop has done 60 or so wire wheels for me with no issue so no worries. 

165/80's


----------



## >KnUcL3HeAd99<

Nice trick homie, this is a great thread.. I'm glad I found it. Need to try this asap.:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

Resealed my Dayton's. Wire wheel on grinder for 3 min per wheel. Then pick w screw driver for 5 min per wheel. Then 1 tube per wheel.. Done


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

lone star said:


> Resealed my Dayton's. Wire wheel on grinder for 3 min per wheel. Then pick w screw driver for 5 min per wheel. Then 1 tube per wheel.. Done


Post pics of the silicone you used?


----------



## lone star

Red n white tube, ge tub n tile 100% silicone at home depot $5.21/tube...one tube each wheel


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

lone star said:


> Red n white tube, ge tub n tile 100% silicone at home depot $5.21/tube...one tube each wheel


Thanks mane.


----------



## lone star

Looks like the seals are dried pretty good. It's been 4 full days 50/at night and about 70-75 during the days. Gonna wait another week to be safe


----------



## big pimpin

About to do some more rims too . But I've never removed all the original seal....cut the areas out that were visually messed up and sanded the rest. Always had good luck waiting a couple days of drying. Sup Lone Star!


----------



## lone star

Yes sir. Ive done only patch jobs in the past with good results


----------



## Sberg

big pimpin said:


> About to do some more rims too . But I've never removed all the original seal....cut the areas out that were visually messed up and sanded the rest. Always had good luck waiting a couple days of drying. Sup Lone Star!


About to try a patch job on a wheel I got instead of removing all that old crap. Has a slow leak takes around 2 days to lose about 10-15 psi (inflating to 40-44psi) Took a fine dremel bit to hog out where the tears in the old seal are. Then took a red scotch bright pad to scuff up existing rubber and inside rim.


----------



## caddy4yaass

caddy4yaass said:


> Well i used a cone wire wheel on a grinder. Blasted most of it off.. but it still left some on there. So i spent 4 hours cleaning each nipple with a tiny screwdriver...:around:


 2.5 years still holding good about to do another set


----------

